# ctrav journal



## ctrav

Oct 2016 - Purchased home with Bermuda front lawn. Lawn cut with older push mower non-self propelled.

Jul 2017 - pool install completed, irrigation and sod installed
Purchased Toro SS4225 ZTR

Sep 2017 - 2 live oaks and 1 red oak installed rear yard

Apr 2018 - purchased Toro 22' self propelled

Lawn was maintained with Lesco 28-3-10 with two applications of sulfur in fall of 2017 and spring of 2018. HOC for front was 3" and 3 1/2' for the rear.

2018 Soil Analysis

Aug - 2018 joined TLF
My equipment...


----------



## ctrav

Lawn Care and Water Schedule:

Tuesdays - Front full maintenance with deep water just after midnight (wed morning). Rear quick cut
Fridays - Rear full maintenance with deep water just after midnight (sat morning). Front quick cut

8-14-18 started deep water program with intent of applying 1" of water on front lawn. This caused too much water runoff. Sprinklers adjust to current run time settings.



8-16-18 deep water program started on rear yard.


----------



## ctrav

8-28-18
Full front yard maintenance. Added 21-0-0 fertilizer (25#) and 12-0-0 Chelated Iron with micro nutrients (32 oz). First time applying 12-0-0 and 21-0-0.

Next Day Pics


----------



## ctrav

8-30-18
Picked up a spare set of blades for the ZTR and a file. Angel grinder is on my list if I dont like the file...


----------



## ctrav

8-31-18 Mower deck set at 2"

What a nightmare and blessing all in one. Long story short I was up in the garage changing or trying to change my ZTR blades. Had the hardest time getting them off. As I was putting on the new blades I notice something wasn't right with the deck. Sure enough the left side of the deck had popped off the lift bar and the left side lift bar was dislodged.

Got up this morning racking my brain, watching YouTube videos, posting on TLF and calling repair shops. Long story short (see post in equipment thread) I prevailed and all was right with the world. Mower is much smoother and better overall cut with new blades.

Did a quick cut on the front lawn and complete cut on the rear yard. 
Put down 3 bags of 21-0-0
Sprayed on 12-0-0 chelated iron plus

I was so thrilled with mechanical work I washed ZTR and push mower 

* Need to check deck balance and validate deck cutting height. Even at 2" HOC it seems lower. No visible scalping but some uneven areas??


----------



## ctrav

Unable to cut due to rain!


----------



## ctrav

9-4-2018

HOC 2"
The weather decided we had enough rain and the skys cleared. 
Complete cut, edge and blow on the front
Quick cut on the back
Applied 1 bag of 0-0-50



Front













Back


----------



## Cory

Have you aerated at all? My bet is that you have some serious compaction, especially in the ditch. Also could benefit from a scalp but it's getting pretty late in the season, probably be better just to raise your HOC a little.


----------



## ctrav

@Cory


Cory said:


> Have you aerated at all? My bet is that you have some serious compaction, especially in the ditch. Also could benefit from a scalp but it's getting pretty late in the season, probably be better just to raise your HOC a little.


When I first cut down from 3" I went to 1 1/2" and it scalped too low in some areas thus I came up with a 2" HOC as my maintain height. I could easily go to 2 1/2" but I want the grass to spread and thicken more than grow vertical. Next spring I want to go back down to at least 1 1/2" and may try 1" with my maintain HOC of 2" (for some reason I like the grass at that level).

I agree there is lots of compaction in the soil. I aerated once last year and considering next spring. Someone also mentioned air8 as a good product to apply vs aerating??


----------



## Cory

I have been using air-8 along with core aerating all season in my backyard. I wouldn't use the air-8 as a replacement because it's not an instant result, it's just humic acid and potash. It needs to be used for an extended period of time for it to work the best, if it even really works at all.


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> I have been using air-8 along with core aerating all season in my backyard. I wouldn't use the air-8 as a replacement because it's not an instant result, it's just humic acid and potash. It needs to be used for an extended period of time for it to work the best, if it even really works at all.


Thanks for that info...


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> I have been using air-8 along with core aerating all season in my backyard. I wouldn't use the air-8 as a replacement because it's not an instant result, it's just humic acid and potash. It needs to be used for an extended period of time for it to work the best, if it even really works at all.


When you aerate do you remove the cores or leave them? Do you top dress with sand?Last time I did it I just left the cores and did not top dress at all. Bringing in the amount of sand I would need was expensive so I avoided.

One of the issues Im having in the back is the sod not connecting in some areas (ruts if you will). Its getting better but not there yet...



Here is a close up and yo can see where the ground actually splits in a few places. It is getting better but not there just yet...


----------



## Cory

I dont topdress after, I drag around my drag mat to bust up the cores. I have aerated the backyard 4 times this year. I haven't leveled my backyard yet but plan to next spring. I plan on buying 30 yards of sand in the spring, hopefully that's enough to get it somewhat smooth.

If you have a pickup truck I would go buy a load of sand and fill all those cracks for sure.


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> I dont topdress after, I drag around my drag mat to bust up the cores. I have aerated the backyard 4 times this year. I haven't leveled my backyard yet but plan to next spring. I plan on buying 30 yards of sand in the spring, hopefully that's enough to get it somewhat smooth.
> 
> If you have a pickup truck I would go buy a load of sand and fill all those cracks for sure.


I was hoping it would all fill in by now so next spring I may have to do that...


----------



## ctrav

ctrav said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont topdress after, I drag around my drag mat to bust up the cores. I have aerated the backyard 4 times this year. I haven't leveled my backyard yet but plan to next spring. I plan on buying 30 yards of sand in the spring, hopefully that's enough to get it somewhat smooth.
> 
> If you have a pickup truck I would go buy a load of sand and fill all those cracks for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping it would all fill in by now so next spring I may have to do that...
Click to expand...

Just called a place for sand and for the front yard alone it was $1750 (30 yards) delivered. The back yard would be 3 times that price...OUCH!!!


----------



## Cory

That's a lot! You should be able to find it for around $30 a yard. You should only need about 1 yard per 1k sqft. I need a lot because where the drain feild for the septic it's really bad. I could probably get away with 20 but I'm hoping to have a pile left over for touchups throughout the year.


----------



## ctrav

Removed tree stakes from the front lawn trees...


----------



## Kicker

at least they're full sized stakes.

When they built our house, they used 2-3 foot sections of those stakes and buried them under the turf with the wire still attached and wrapped around the trees. I pulled and pulled on the wire for about 10 minutes before i gave up and then pulled them out with my truck. I don't even know why they buried them so deep, it was ridiculous.

also super jealous of that house size/lot size, if only that could be had 30 minutes east of you.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> at least they're full sized stakes.
> 
> When they built our house, they used 2-3 foot sections of those stakes and buried them under the turf with the wire still attached and wrapped around the trees. I pulled and pulled on the wire for about 10 minutes before i gave up and then pulled them out with my truck. I don't even know why they buried them so deep, it was ridiculous.
> 
> also super jealous of that house size/lot size, if only that could be had 30 minutes east of you.


More lots available so come on out...

I would really hate if my stakes were in the ground like yours


----------



## ctrav

9-7-2018
HOC 2"

To-Do Items
- have mower deck cutting height verified
- check tire pressure/consider replacing front wheels

Did not feel good about the Lesco 0-0-7 pre-M (staining issues) so I took it back and exchanged for Dimension 14-0-6. Cut front and back (no trimming on back) just before the rain started. Grass has best green color of the year thus far!

Front






Back


----------



## ctrav

Guy from Lesco called this morning and said he had 3 bags of the 0-0-7 with dimension since he knew I wanted it over the 14-0-4 he sold me. Now that service!! I will hang on to the 14-0-4 for the spring application and life is good...


----------



## ctrav

Completed my tree bed overhaul...


----------



## ctrav

Walked and measured the front an backyard to get actual measurements for myself with a Lufkin measuring wheel...
Total grass area 33K


----------



## ctrav

Rain finally stopped! Have not cut grass in over a week so I took the opportunity to cut front, back and edge. I was able to cut at normal HOC of 2" with no issue.

Aerated the front street side lawn are which is my trouble spot which I'm hoping is just compaction. Made two passes on the long side and two passes on the short side.

Applied 3/4 bag of Dylox on fron yard for grub control on front yard.
Applied 1 bag of Lesco 0-0-7 pre-M on front yard.
Applied 1 1/4 bags of Dylox on backyard for grub control.
Applied 2 bags of Lesco 0-0-7 pre-M on backyard

The new Lesco spreader was very nice to use. Excellent upgrade from my tiny Scott's but the trade off is it's heavy! I made 4 passes on 8k sq ft so I got a workout


----------



## ctrav

Trimmed back the Lantana Bush...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1.5" front and 2" back

First and foremost I dressed up my Toro 



Full cut trim and blow for the front and a good cut on the back. I lowered the HOC on the front due to rash of army worms in the neighborhood. This scalped the lawn as a 2" cut works muc better on the front lawn. Will apply Lesco CrossCheck tomorrow (Wednesday) followed by one last application of fertilizer on Friday (13-13-13).


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2"
On 9-21 I sprayed CrossCheck due to army worms. Got in a quick cut.

Readjusted the ZTR deck last night. Today I changed the blade (new Gator) on the Toro push mower and cut the front at 2". Very fine clippings from the new blade so Im happy! Doing a quick cut on the back...

Oh my the ZTR is a completely different machine! Before adjusting the deck I cut at 2" and no problem. After adjustment I cut at 2" and it scalped most of the green off like it did when I scalped at 1 1/2". I believe the ZTR was off by at least a half inch before adjusting.


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2.5

Good cut on front and back lawn area. Applied the following:

0-0-50, One bag for entire lawn
10-0-5 pre-emergent, 3 bags for entire lawn
** 16-2-3 Screamin Green, 3 bags for entire lawn (last fertilizer app of the season)

** Tow behind spreader set between 1.5 and 2. Lesco spreader set at 10 then adjusted to 15 (need to continue to adjust this).

Picked up new Gator blades for the ZTR and will install next spring. Fertilizer starting next spring will be 13-13-13 per soil test.


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2.5
Good cut and trim on the front. No scalp spots at new HOC. Lots of uneven ground by as much as 6" in areas. This needs to be evaluated next spring.

Quick cut on the back.


----------



## ctrav

No cutting today due to rain maybe Friday... I do love the deep green colors


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I do have to agree with you that the color does always look nice when the stripes have faded. I gradually let my HOC creep up over the past month. I have just wanted to give my lawn the best chance it has to gather as many carbs as possible to store up for the winter. I don't want a repeat of this Spring.


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2.5"

Got a nice cut on the front. Love the green color on my good side. The bad side shows slight improvement but that's for next year


----------



## TravisH06

Looking great. Good job.


----------



## ctrav

TravisH06 said:


> Looking great. Good job.


Appreciated!


----------



## 440mag

What … an … awesome ... Journey!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

440mag said:


> What … an … awesome ... Journey!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks 440mag!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I actually said aloud, "Wow, really nice color response!" but then I saw the same footprints, so I'm thinking you just took some steps further back and got a different color with the second picture?


----------



## ctrav

Could be my imagination but I think the grass is spreading? Aerating was a good thing along with proper fertilization. Lots of rain the last few weeks (wetest fall on record thus far). Im getting concerned about fungus...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 3"

Good to be home from vacation...First cut since Oct 18. I thought the grass would be much worse but not bad at all. My concerns for the "bad/poor" area reached a new high today. We have had 28 inches of rain in 45 days and thus the wettest fall on record for these parts of Texas.


----------



## ctrav

ZTR-2, PM -1 3/8
So excited for this time of year. Spent the last two weekends getting my lawn cut down and edged, beds cleaned and shrubs/bushes all trimmed up. I felt good being back outside working on the yard. Now its time to fight the weeds so pre-m goes down in the morning. I want to use Celsius as well but maybe its not warm enough just yet? Im going to use Lesco basic control 14-0-4 Dithiopyr .21%.

The plan is to start with a quick release fertilizer first then feed a balanced fertilizer all summer (10-10-10 or 15-15-15) with one or two apps of liquid iron. The idea for the balanced Fert came from last years soil sample and not sure I need one this year. Is it best to get soil test yearly? Lastly I plan to aerate the lawn next month...


----------



## Ware

Anxious to follow your progress this year!


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Ware...

Went on vacation to play golf with longtime friends. Before I left I applied Lesco basic control 14-0-4 Dithiopyr .21%. The pre emergent was down for two days then we got light rain. So far so good...or not! I returned today and my lawn is full of weeds. As if the 14-0-4 fed the weeds  Needless to say it was not the result I expected. I will cut this weekend and then spray with 2,4-D next Tuesday if all goes as planned.


----------



## ctrav

Hand picked a section of my lawn out back....only five more sections in the back to go :roll:


----------



## Ware

Looks good!


----------



## ctrav

Note to self...hand picking weeds sucks big time! Get a better plan for this year and going into next year...


----------



## samjonester

Did you do a fall pre emergent? Is it possible that they germinated last fall / winter and are just beginning to grow? Seems unlikely that those weeds germinated and also grew to that size in such a short amount of time.

Hand picking is a lot of work for that much lawn! Good work!


----------



## ctrav

samjonester said:


> Did you do a fall pre emergent? Is it possible that they germinated last fall / winter and are just beginning to grow? Seems unlikely that those weeds germinated and also grew to that size in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Hand picking is a lot of work for that much lawn! Good work!


Thanks Sam. I did not put down pre-e last fall so a big lesson learned. I sprayed 2,4-D a few days ago and can already see the effects. All will be well but rest assured I will certainly follow a better schedule/plan for weeds


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1" on front lawn

Finally got the nerve to take my mower down to the lowest setting of 1". I only had a few light scalp marks so that's good. Still fighting weeds but that will come in time. Planted a few flowers with the grands and that is always fun...


----------



## ctrav

Cut the back forty down at 1". This took one pass on the ZTR at 1.5" and then push mowed at 1" and baged (9 large bags) of clippings. My watch says I put in just over 9 miles with todays lawn work :shock: Now the front and back are all set for the season

I will adjust my desired HOC to 1.5" for my Bermuda which is half of what I cut at last year. Bad news is I found a grub so now I have to put down some grub control and wait a week to do my first application of Triple 14 Fert.

Found this on sale for $5 at Lowes so that's a good deal...


I have some of this left as a backup...


Sent off my soil sample to WayPoint Analytical yesterday and should have results by mid week. Using the pro plugger was so much better and easier than with a normal soil probe!!

Once I get the weeds under control the lawn should be very nice this year...


----------



## ctrav

Forgot to post my green-up before taking the plunge to scalp down to 1"...


----------



## ctrav

Up early spreading sulfur (gotta keep working on lowering pH), spreading my Triple 14 and spraying for the grubs! We have some good 1 day rain forecasted for tomorrow so a little free water from Mother Nature is a good thing. I was going to wait on putting down the fertilizer but decided what could it hurt with the grub control spray???

We shall see and worst case is that I learn something new...


----------



## ctrav

2019 Soil Feport



Any thoughts???


----------



## ctrav

We got just over 3" of rain so I had a bunch of washed up grass runners all over the lawn. I used a metal rake turned upside down to smooth it all out after picking up large chunks. It worked out well...


----------



## ctrav

Mowed/re-scalped then aerated my bad section of grass and got some nice plugs. Made a big decision to put down sand on this section and it should be here Thursday or Friday. Its only 3256 sqf so I got this...


----------



## cwrx82

@ctrav Where are you getting your masonry sand from?


----------



## ctrav

My neighbor has a contact with a big landscaping firm and they are having work done. I worked out a deal to have them drop it off at cost since they were already out here...



They all fall under Hillwood...


----------



## smusgrav

ctrav said:


> Mowed/re-scalped then aerated my bad section of grass and got some nice plugs. Made a big decision to put down sand on this section and it should be here Thursday or Friday. Its only 3256 sqf so I got this...


Where are you getting your sand from


----------



## ctrav

@smusgrav Alliance Landscape will bring out 3 yards tomorrow since they are doing some work for my neighbor. I got super lucky talking the guy into it as Im only being charge for the san and not delivery. I prepped the area myself by scalping and aerating...


----------



## ctrav

Planted some flowers for the patio planters...


----------



## ctrav

Had 3 yards of sand delivered this morning to address my trouble area of the front lawn. Have no real idea what I was doing but we shall see if it helps. I prepped the area by scalping back to 1 inch again, aerating and then applying the sand and raking. Fingers crossed...


----------



## smusgrav

:thumbup: Looks good!!!


----------



## ctrav

smusgrav said:


> :thumbup: Looks good!!!


Thanks smusgrav...


----------



## ctrav

Day 2 of sand project:

Watered the sand application with water hose. Cut the front lawn (HOC 1.5"), trimmed and blew...


----------



## ctrav

4-20
Backyard HOC 1.5
I had minor scalping in a few spots so may need to go up to 2" HOC. Lots of rain forecasted for Tue-Thur of next week so I may get in a quick mow on Monday...


----------



## mowww

Looking good! Excited to see how smooth that front is with the sand work done.


----------



## ctrav

mowww said:


> Looking good! Excited to see how smooth that front is with the sand work done.


Thanks...not sure about smooth this year its more about repair for the troubled area. Maybe smooth will come next year


----------



## ctrav

Lesco Spreader Setting 14

Rain forecasted for the next 3 days. I spread 1 bag of 0-46-0 to help with the P deficit. Starting next month I will apply one bag of the 0-46-0, triple 13 and perhaps a little iron which will get me thru July.

Sand should be gone after the raining I will start cutting the front lawn and troubled area at 1.5".


----------



## ctrav

Day 5 of the Sand Project (I so wish I could call it a reno) but that's a stretch...


----------



## ctrav

Front yard HOC 1.5"

Got in a nice cut, trim and blow on the front including the sanded area. What a great day for lawn work...







Now Im headed over to my neighbors to help him with his lawn (pulling weeds and cutting). He's a great guy and work has him smothered plus little kids so I talked him into letting me help. We will be done in 2 hours or less!


----------



## ctrav

Backyard HOC 1.5"

Got in a cut and trim on the back 40. Still getting scalp marks so maybe the 1.5" HOC needs to be bumped up to 2" on the front and back until I can sand/level. Kind of sad as I really wanted to stay at 1.5"...







Found a few bugs in my pool skimmer that may be tied to the "GRUB" problem we had last year. Going to spray CrossCheck and apply a granular to target the "GRUBS" and other pests.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Front yard HOC 1.5"
> 
> Got in a nice cut, trim and blow on the front including the sanded area. What a great day for lawn work...


Looks like this is filling in nicely and the green is definitely thickening up!!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front yard HOC 1.5"
> 
> Got in a nice cut, trim and blow on the front including the sanded area. What a great day for lawn work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this is filling in nicely and the green is definitely thickening up!!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy...some areas better than others. We have some nice rain showers coming the next few days so that should help!


----------



## ctrav

Dropped 3 bags of sulfur (150 lbs) and 3 bags of 0-46-0 (addressing P deficiency) on the front and back lawn. Nice rains are forecasted for the next 3-4 days so that will be good for the sulfur as it seems to take awhile to dissolve.


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2"

Cut the front and back in between rain storms. Had to raise the HOC from 1.5" to 2" due to a little excessive scalping in a few areas and too much standing water. Used the Toro push mower for entire front lawn and almost half the backyard. I really like the 1.5" but that will have to wait until I can do some leveling.

The culvert is showing improvement since I sanded but has a ways to go yet...





This was the culvert when I first sanded...



Pics from todays cut..


----------



## Cory

I like the masonry around the culvert. I need to do something similar.


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> I like the masonry around the culvert. I need to do something similar.


Thanks C...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 2"
Trimmed, cut and blew the front and back lawns. Weather was absolutely gorgeous for yard work. Wife and kids swam so it was a win win...

We have a couple more days of back to back rain forecasted and cooler temps. After that a warming trend is on the way so looking forward to spraying Celsius!







Trouble are is still struggling but slight improvement...



Picked up 3 bags of this ($9 a bag at Home Depot) for a June application...


----------



## ctrav

Planted a new bush on the corner of the house. Should grow to about 4' and bloom twice a year...


----------



## ctrav

Decided to clean up some trees out back from all the storm damage...


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Decided to clean up some trees out back from all the storm damage...


Is that mesquite? I smell the smoker/BBQ already!!!


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1.5"

Just didn't like the 2" cut so went back down to 1.5" and will cut again down to 1" to reset. I will do the same to 1/3 of the back yard just off the patio and extending to just the other side of the pool. The rest of the back will be maintained at 2".







Also found a couple of odd yellowing or almost dead looking spots?? I will poke around to see if there is something underneath the soil causing it...


----------



## ctrav

Backyard night shots cut at 1.5"


----------



## ctrav

First "REEL" cut with GM1000 HOC 1.06

Well lets just say it was an adventure! Best to break the up into two categories:

Likes:
- learning curve
- cut is awesome
- clippings were minimal
- GM1000 ran very smooth even at low speed

Dislikes:
- learning curve
- lurches forward when engaging after a turn
- maneuverability (may get better with practice)
- front end has a tendency to lift
- heavy and awkward
- higher daily/weekly maintenance required over a push mower

Im convinced after first use that this level of lawn equipment is for the lawn enthusiast (aka..diehard). Lesser models may be inferior in some ways to a professional greens mower but for those who want a decent lawn and better than average cut then perhaps its a better start. NOT that Im giving up as I will cut another section in a couple of days...







I also did a side by side comparison on a section of grass in the back. First impression is there is not much difference so I want to lower the reel more to 3/4 and then try to maintain at 1". This will take time to see the real difference and some sanding along the way...


----------



## Redtenchu

@ctrav Congratulations on the GM1000!

Going from a Super Recycler to a GM1000 is a big leap, and is a learning curve FOR SURE. Give yourself extra time to learn the machine, it'll be like second nature after you use it a while.

If I was in your shoes today, knowing what I know.... I would do a scalp on your front lawn. I would take it down to 3/4 inch, then 1/2 inch a day or 2 later (depending on your schedule). Set the HOC at 3/4 and maintain that HOC through the summer. Maintaining at 3/4 will give you room to increase the HOC up to 7/8 or 1inch if needed. This will not be easy, and you lawn will look like a train wreck for a month, but if you do it, you'll be thanking me in July.


----------



## Redtenchu

ctrav said:


> Dislikes:
> - learning curve
> - lurches forward when engaging after a turn
> - maneuverability (may get better with practice)
> - front end has a tendency to lift
> - heavy and awkward
> - higher daily/weekly maintenance required over a push mower


Im not down playing your dislikes, only giving insight.

1. learning curve: YEP!

2. Lurches forward when engages after a turn: Just like learning how to drive a standard shift vehicle, you'll get better and this will be come smoother.

3. Maneuverability: These things are beasts, and not intended to mow a homeowners lawn. You'll learn and get better, and learn how your lawn and mower work or don't work well in different areas.

4. Front end lift: This has a lot to do with your HOC, the front roller adjustment to reach 1+ inch makes the mower lean backwards. Gently pulling up while mowing can help, but lowering the HOC to balance the mower is the better solution. This lifting can also happen if you have a thick layer of thatch in the lawn.

5. Heavy and awkward: I know, but one day you'll hate how light and weak that Super recycler feels in comparison.

6. Higher daily/weekly maintenance: Yes, but as you get better and learn more about your mower you'll find these extra tasks only take a few extra minutes.


----------



## ctrav

@Redtenchu thanks so very much for the reply as its just what the doctor ordered. I need a boost in confidence to spend the money on this thing. Did you see the pics of the unit? Do you think that $800 range is good/bad/average for a 2008? Can a guy with no mechanical skills whatsoever maintain one of these monsters?

Im so super excited to even be attempting this and need a push or at least a nudge


----------



## Redtenchu

The reel "looks like" it's been replaced recently. Prices are all over the place, it's all supply and demand!

I think $800 is a fair price, I know people that have purchased a reel in similar condition for $1600! Don't get hung up on that as much as how lucky you are to find one local!


----------



## ctrav

Redtenchu said:


> The reel "looks like" it's been replaced recently. Prices are all over the place, it's all supply and demand!
> 
> I think $800 is a fair price, I know people that have purchased a reel in similar condition for $1600! Don't get hung up on that as much as how lucky you are to find one local!


Got it and thank you...


----------



## Brackin4au

I have only had my greensmower since February, but I echo everything @Redtenchu said.. spot on with the breakdown of your dislikes. I couldn't agree more...

Also, I would strongly urge you in the direction he mention regarding dropping the HOC now. If you are able to manage it, get as low as you can as soon as you can. It's amazing the difference it makes from 1" down to 5/8-3/4". The lawn fills in and thickens up way faster than I expected. Like he said it will look rough for a month or so, but it will be absolutely worth it in a short amount of time. You've seen my pictures... in person it's even more drastic of a change. I definitely need to level before I can get much lower, but I ended up getting down to 5/8" for scalp with little to no issues as far as hitting dirt, and then bumped up to .7 to maintain for this season.

Anyway, welcome to the reel low rabbit hole... get ready for an addiction..


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> I have only had my greensmower since February, but I echo everything @Redtenchu said.. spot on with the breakdown of your dislikes. I couldn't agree more...
> 
> Also, I would strongly urge you in the direction he mention regarding dropping the HOC now. If you are able to manage it, get as low as you can as soon as you can. It's amazing the difference it makes from 1" down to 5/8-3/4". The lawn fills in and thickens up way faster than I expected. Like he said it will look rough for a month or so, but it will be absolutely worth it in a short amount of time. You've seen my pictures... in person it's even more drastic of a change. I definitely need to level before I can get much lower, but I ended up getting down to 5/8" for scalp with little to no issues as far as hitting dirt, and then bumped up to .7 to maintain for this season.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the reel low rabbit hole... get ready for an addiction..


Addiction...who me :shock: My wife walked by while I was on TLF and she even said I had an addiction :lol:

After todays episode I called the seller and told him I will take it so this guy is the proud new owner of a 2008 Toro GM 1000. Since I don't have a HOC gauge the seller is going to loan me his for a couple of days. We originally set the HOC at 1.06" (which was maxed out for the mower) so what should I go down to to start? My goal is to get the grass to thicken and spread laterally. Im just afraid of just how much leveling will be needed!! I also purchased the power rotary scissors today and the should be here by Thursday. Hopefully the scissors will help me clean up the edges of the lawn that are restricted by the transport wheel rods (aka horns)


----------



## ctrav

Ok after todays fight with the Toro GM1000 I called the seller and said consider it sold! I also called and ordered the Idech Power Rotary Scissors to help groom the lawn! I am now truly at the mercy of the lawn gods... Many thanks for all who helped me make this decision...


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only had my greensmower since February, but I echo everything @Redtenchu said.. spot on with the breakdown of your dislikes. I couldn't agree more...
> 
> Also, I would strongly urge you in the direction he mention regarding dropping the HOC now. If you are able to manage it, get as low as you can as soon as you can. It's amazing the difference it makes from 1" down to 5/8-3/4". The lawn fills in and thickens up way faster than I expected. Like he said it will look rough for a month or so, but it will be absolutely worth it in a short amount of time. You've seen my pictures... in person it's even more drastic of a change. I definitely need to level before I can get much lower, but I ended up getting down to 5/8" for scalp with little to no issues as far as hitting dirt, and then bumped up to .7 to maintain for this season.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the reel low rabbit hole... get ready for an addiction..
> 
> 
> 
> Addiction...who me :shock: My wife walked by while I was on TLF and she even said I had an addiction :lol:
> 
> After todays episode I called the seller and told him I will take it so this guy is the proud new owner of a 2008 Toro GM 1000. Since I don't have a HOC gauge the seller is going to loan me his for a couple of days. We originally set the HOC at 1.06" (which was maxed out for the mower) so what should I go down to to start? My goal is to get the grass to thicken and spread laterally. Im just afraid of just how much leveling will be needed!! I also purchased the power rotary scissors today and the should be here by Thursday. Hopefully the scissors will help me clean up the edges of the lawn that are restricted by the transport wheel rods (aka horns)
Click to expand...

I wouldn't try to cut off much more than 1/4" at a time or it will bog down/miss a lot. So I would take it down to 3/4" next cut. Cut that height in 2 directions to make sure and get it all. Then if you're not hitting dirt, try 5/8" on the next cut and see how it goes... You might be surprised how well it handles uneven terrain though. I was scared to death to try 3/4" on mine, and ended up going down to 5/8" no problem. Whatever length you get down to, cut there a couple times, then bump it back up 1/8" or so. After I cut at 5/8" twice, I moved it back to .7 to maintain, and it has greened up nicely.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks so much @Brackin4au! How do yo handle sprinkler heads and valve boxes when going down this low?

What do you have or use for HOC gauge? I will have to get one ASAP but don't want to spend $140+...then again after spending 1K what's a couple hundred more


----------



## Brackin4au

Most of my sprinkler heads are along edges and haven't been an issue. The only sprinkler heads I have in areas that I go over with the mower, are below soil level just a tad, so it goes right over them. Valve boxes are another story. My irrigation valve box is perfect and the mower glides right over it. The main water valve box is way too high, and I haven't remedied that yet since I plan on leveling later this year. So far I've just been going around it and trimming it with the weed eater.

As far as HOC measurements, I built a DIY HOC bar shown through this thread. I've had some issues with the epoxy holding up, but otherwise it's a great budget friendly option. Cost me around $8 to make haha.


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Most of my sprinkler heads are along edges and haven't been an issue. The only sprinkler heads I have in areas that I go over with the mower, are below soil level just a tad, so it goes right over them. Valve boxes are another story. My irrigation valve box is perfect and the mower glides right over it. The main water valve box is way too high, and I haven't remedied that yet since I plan on leveling later this year. So far I've just been going around it and trimming it with the weed eater.
> 
> As far as HOC measurements, I built a DIY HOC bar shown through this thread. I've had some issues with the epoxy holding up, but otherwise it's a great budget friendly option. Cost me around $8 to make haha.


Thanks kind Sir...


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Thanks kind Sir...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Cut the backyard at 1" around the fence line and 2" for the main portion of lawn. Im going to toy with cutting up near the house and pool at !" but not sure yet.


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking good!!!


----------



## ctrav

First day of me being the owner of a Toro Grennsmaster 1000 was an epic FAIL! I went out to adjust the HOC down from being maxed out and the HOC bracket snapped off at the top  
Not good, not good at all John Cofee (you know like the drink just not spelled the same)  :evil:







The other side looks to be just fine but I hope this is not the beginning of trials and tribulations to come...


----------



## Redtwin

That SUCKS!!!

I bet R&R can get you a replacement pretty quickly.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> That SUCKS!!!
> 
> I bet R&R can get you a replacement pretty quickly.


I spoke with R&R first but they don't have that part so they sent me to Toro who gave me a few authorized service folks. I did find the part and the folks were awesome at Pro Turf!!


----------



## manthatsnice

I had this happen once too. One thing to ensure when you install your new one is that it's perfectly perpendicular to the front roller to make sure there's no torque on the bracket. Obviously the higher the HOC, the more torque could be applied to the bracket if it's not just right on the roller.


----------



## ctrav

manthatsnice said:


> I had this happen once too. One thing to ensure when you install your new one is that it's perfectly perpendicular to the front roller to make sure there's no torque on the bracket. Obviously the higher the HOC, the more torque could be applied to the bracket if it's not just right on the roller.


Thanks for the advice @manthatsnice ! Should I take the roller completely off or just remove the old bracket and go from there??


----------



## ctrav

My new toys have arrived and now Im 2/3 of the way reel mowing. GM1000 replacement part should be here tomorrow!







Going to head to Lowes and see if I can make a HOC bar (without breaking something)  :thumbup:


----------



## mdmack

Looks like it will be a simple fix to get that part changed out. get that height of cut down somewhere around 5/8" and you wont regret it. I know its scary, but it will grow back so much greener and thicker.


----------



## ctrav

mdmack said:


> Looks like it will be a simple fix to get that part changed out. get that height of cut down somewhere around 5/8" and you wont regret it. I know its scary, but it will grow back so much greener and thicker.


Thanks so much @mdmack Gotta love positive a reply :thumbup:

I don't have a budget left for sand/leveling this year so do you still recommend going lower or that low??


----------



## mdmack

ctrav said:


> mdmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be a simple fix to get that part changed out. get that height of cut down somewhere around 5/8" and you wont regret it. I know its scary, but it will grow back so much greener and thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much @mdmack Gotta love positive a reply :thumbup:
> 
> I don't have a budget left for sand/leveling this year so do you still recommend going lower or that low??
Click to expand...

I would go as low as I could without getting into the dirt. A greensmower will surprise you on how low you can get even on an bumpy yard. It will look awful for a month, but in the end you wont regret it.


----------



## ctrav

My part just arrived to fix my GM1000. Not only did they send the part but a new Toro hat as well. How cool is that!







Pro Turf totally rocks...


----------



## ctrav

Fixed it and HOC set at .75 on one side and .76 on the other. Thats as close as I could get them...
The middle is a different story so I just stuck with measuring the ends :|


----------



## ctrav

Just finished the first "REEL" cut at .75! Had to go over it 3 times and double bag the clippings which in the end filled 4 big lawn bags from Lowes.







Now Im going back out and try to get down to .50...


----------



## ctrav

Truly scalped the front lawn at .50 HOC

So I posted earlier after cutting down to .75 and after doing some things for the wife I reset the HOC to .50! Started about 3pm and I must say the grass did not like going down that low as it took me until 8:40pm to finish. I did have to stop for about 30 minutes to grill some chicken for the family...

Thoughts:
- the GM1000 ran strong the entire time with only one refill
- maneuvering the mower was still a slight challenge but I tried different techniques like adjusting throttle, anticipation of turns better and so on
- multiple passes were required due to thick parts of the grass which I attribute to thatch
- I found I like making right turns as I use the right gear lever to stop forward motion and turn the mower at the same time (made feel like I knew what I was doing) 
- I don't like the transport wheel rods but they are handy for lifting the mower to put 2x4 underneath but the will dig into the ground if one side is on a sloped low spot
- going low for the first time requires lots of bags as I was dumping the grass basket every time I went across and back (that sucked)
- the run stop button should be located where I don't keep hitting it with my leg (happened 3 times)
- cleaning up the edges and areas I couldn't get the mower close to will be challenging to clean up and get down really low so I hope the lawn scissors do the trick

At the end of the day my body is tired, I feel a sense of accomplishment and I appreciate all the encouragement from you good folks here at TLF!





Filled the back of the truck with bags of grass. So much so I ran out of the Lowes bags and had to go plastic!


----------



## SGrabs33

It's tough work but I'm glad the new REEL crushed it. Yeah, the rotary scissors should make quick work of the spots left behind.

Just think of this as your spring scalp. All other mows should be nice and leisurely :thumbup: Well maybe not leisurely but better that mow


----------



## ctrav

SGrabs33 said:


> It's tough work but I'm glad the new REEL crushed it. Yeah, the rotary scissors should make quick work of the spots left behind.
> 
> Just think of this as your spring scalp. All other mows should be nice and leisurely :thumbup: Well maybe not leisurely but better that mow


Thanks @SGrabs33 as the .50 was very time consuming. Mower kept stopping or getting stuck. Do you think I should mow at least once more at .50 or go ahead and raise to .75?


----------



## SGrabs33

ctrav said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough work but I'm glad the new REEL crushed it. Yeah, the rotary scissors should make quick work of the spots left behind.
> 
> Just think of this as your spring scalp. All other mows should be nice and leisurely :thumbup: Well maybe not leisurely but better that mow
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SGrabs33 as the .50 was very time consuming. Mower kept stopping or getting stuck. Do you think I should mow at least once more at .50 or go ahead and raise to .75?
Click to expand...

If you truely think you got everything to .5 then raise it up. If not, take some perpendicular passes to how you've already mowed and see how much more your taking off.


----------



## ctrav

SGrabs33 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough work but I'm glad the new REEL crushed it. Yeah, the rotary scissors should make quick work of the spots left behind.
> 
> Just think of this as your spring scalp. All other mows should be nice and leisurely :thumbup: Well maybe not leisurely but better that mow
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SGrabs33 as the .50 was very time consuming. Mower kept stopping or getting stuck. Do you think I should mow at least once more at .50 or go ahead and raise to .75?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truely think you got everything to .5 then raise it up. If not, take some perpendicular passes to how you've already mowed and see how much more your taking off.
Click to expand...

Considering I ran out of daylight a few more passes probably won't hurt. I mowed east/west then went back north/south and there were plenty of rough spots which could also be contributed to the lawn needing leveling with sand??


----------



## SGrabs33

Yep, prob just random high spots where the bedknife dragged and scalped. No big deal. I'm sure some sand wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ctrav

Bought the Idech Power Scissors and was going to use my Echo SRM-225 but felt I would still need my string trimmer. Went on FB marketplace last night and found a brand new Husqvarna 324L (4 stroke) for sale and listed at $225. This was a decent price as the retail is $340 but me and the seller haggled for over an hour. Surprised he hung in there as long as he did. Long story short I picked the trimmer up this morning for $160...

I assembled the new parts and took the power scissors out for a quick spin. I even tried edging with it but I will stick to my old string trimmer for that and trimming the back 40 fence line. I need practice with the power scissors for sure but at the end of the day this is a great addition to the arsenal...


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Truly scalped the front lawn at .50 HOC


Yes! Glad you took the plunge... Can't wait to see how it looks when it greens back up.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Brackin4au and I can't wait either 👍🏾


----------



## mdmack

Nice work. Its such a pain, but you will be so happy you scalped it down to 1/2" in the long run. If you keep it low the scalp next year wont be nearly as bad either.


----------



## ctrav

mdmack said:


> Nice work. Its such a pain, but you will be so happy you scalped it down to 1/2" in the long run. If you keep it low the scalp next year wont be nearly as bad either.


thanks @mdmack...


----------



## ctrav

Well I finished the scalp job with the reel mower set at .50 and bagged 8 more bags of clippings 😳

I thinks she's finally done now...


----------



## ctrav

Took the GM1000 to Pro Turf for a quick look. We found the reason for the mower digging/pulling the grass on the right side. There is a gap between the bedknife and reel on the right side that can not be tightened as the bolt/screw that goes into the bedbar is 1- wrong bolt/screw, 2- it is somehow stripped. If its stripped then I will need a new bedbar which is $240 from R&R and $400 fro Pro Turf. Cant seem to find any on eBay as of yet.

Questions:
What is a standard vs aggressive Bedbar?


----------



## Brackin4au

I'm not sure about the bedbar as I use a John Deere, not even sure it has a bedbar haha. With bedknives, there's usually a tournament, standard, and fairway cut bedknife, which relates to thickness. For most homeowners, I think fairway is best, because it is thicker and takes more punishment than a thin one on a golf green. That being said, I don't know if that relates to the actual bedbar. I see you've posted in the Greensmaster page, so I'm sure they can get it figured out for you. Good luck.

By the way, don't let it discourage you. You'll probably have a few things go wrong with the used mower before it all gets worked out haha. I know I sure did.


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> I'm not sure about the bedbar as I use a John Deere, not even sure it has a bedbar haha. With bedknives, there's usually a tournament, standard, and fairway cut bedknife, which relates to thickness. For most homeowners, I think fairway is best, because it is thicker and takes more punishment than a thin one on a golf green. That being said, I don't know if that relates to the actual bedbar. I see you've posted in the Greensmaster page, so I'm sure they can get it figured out for you. Good luck.
> 
> By the way, don't let it discourage you. You'll probably have a few things go wrong with the used mower before it all gets worked out haha. I know I sure did.


Oh not discouraged just yet @Brackin4au! Just another small kink to get through. Good news is that I met a guy who works at one of the local golf courses and he took a look at the mower. He's going to take a closer look tomorrow and try to fix it with new screws. I asked if he could use the golf course reel sharpener to do the blades and he said yes for $125 which is awesome!! Once I get past this hurdle I have the following list of things to do in the off season...
- replace belts
- replace oil and filter
- replace roller and bearings
- replace bedknife 
- lube all points required
- replace fuel gauge indicator
- sharpen reel (also considering changing from 11 blade to an 8 blade)

That should get me totally taken care of for some time to come. Appreciate the support!!


----------



## Brackin4au

@ctrav nice! Sounds like a good plan. I'm planning on switching to a 7 blade in the off-season myself. 11 blade works fine for now, but definitely leaves stragglers and sometimes gives a washboarding effect.


----------



## ctrav

Just finished trimming the edges with the lawn scissors. I need practice but that will come in time! 


Did I mention this thing is heavy compared to my regular string trimmer 😳


----------



## ctrav

No reel mowing for me as the Toro GM1000 had a busted bolt inside the bedbar... :x





The only fix is a new bedbar...


----------



## Brackin4au

Noooooooooo. Dang @ctrav that sucks!! :x :x


----------



## Sbcgenii

How much is a bed bar?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> How much is a bed bar?


Bedbar is $270 +tax and shipping from R&R and $360 from Toro...


----------



## ctrav

Delayed entry...
Cut the backyard at 1" and 1.5" on Friday 5/24. Put down triple 13 fertilizer and light watering. Used the lawn scissors for the first time out back (need practice) .


----------



## reidgarner

Looking good @ctrav . How do you like the lawn scissors? Does the grass look better after it's cut with those vs. string? I have an area around my mailbox I can't get with my mower and have to trim, but the grass always has that frayed look compares to the reel cut part.


----------



## ctrav

reidgarner said:


> Looking good @ctrav . How do you like the lawn scissors? Does the grass look better after it's cut with those vs. string? I have an area around my mailbox I can't get with my mower and have to trim, but the grass always has that frayed look compares to the reel cut part.


Love the scissors!! Makes the trimmer heavy and takes some getting use to. I like the fact I can "feather" the grass down. They are NOT edger so I still use the string for that. Does not throw things around like a string trimmer and I was wearing flip flops 😳

As a tool probably one of the best things I have! Once I get my reel mower working again the two will produce a well manicured look


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1"
Cut the front with the rotary...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1 3/8" and 2" on the back. Had to raise it up a tad due to scalping...


A daylight pic of last nights cut on the front at 1" with rotary.


----------



## ctrav

Placed calls to a few places around the country (NC, AL) to talk Toro GM1000 parts. Got lucky as both places I called had time to talk and give me feedback. The local places for me here in Texas told me to leave a number but no callback just yet.


----------



## SGrabs33

ctrav said:


> Placed calls to a few places around the country (NC, AL) to talk Toro GM1000 parts. Got lucky as both places I called had time to talk and give me feedback. The local places for me here in Texas told me to leave a number but no callback just yet.


Who was it you talked to in NC?


----------



## ctrav

SGrabs33 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Placed calls to a few places around the country (NC, AL) to talk Toro GM1000 parts. Got lucky as both places I called had time to talk and give me feedback. The local places for me here in Texas told me to leave a number but no callback just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it you talked to in NC?
Click to expand...

Very nice guy named Chris at General Turf. Do you need the number?


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1"
Just finished a cut and edge on the front lawn. Greening up nicely with the exception of just a few spots two of which I can not figure out.





One spot is from scalping with mower but the other one is a mystery...


----------



## ctrav

Ok I am beyond happy happy happy. I got my GM1000 back from the golf course guy I met. All is fixed, she looks pretty because he cleaned her up and last but not least he knocked the cost down to $300!!
- new belts
- oil and filter changed out
- new bedknife
- reel sharpened
- bedbar replaced

He told me he respected that I was raising my granddaughters and wanted to help. This guy is SOILD!!!


----------



## Bmossin

That is awesome news. Looks GREAT! Lets see some action....beautiful day for a cut...just sayin.


----------



## ctrav

Sooooo true @Bmossin but I just cut yesterday and I am about to apply some dirt to my stubborn area. The reel will have to wait another week for use. In fact I may just wait until mid season scalp time to break out the reel again. No promises though


----------



## mdmack

Awesome news, cant wait to see the turf after you get that mower on it!!


----------



## ctrav

mdmack said:


> Awesome news, cant wait to see the turf after you get that mower on it!!


Thanks @mdmack but if I have the strength to hold off until the end of June I will wait...


----------



## Redtwin

That's great! I need to find someone like that here in the panhandle of Florida. My GM1000 is getting pretty beat up with all the sand and leveling.


----------



## Brackin4au

Awesome @ctrav ! Good luck on that waiting til June part... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Awesome @ctrav ! Good luck on that waiting til June part... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stop it...I can do this...


----------



## Sbcgenii

Improving nicely. I have similar problem spots in my yard that have delayed green up 2 years in a row.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Improving nicely. I have similar problem spots in my yard that have delayed green up 2 years in a row.


Thank you sir...


----------



## ctrav

My wife says the lawn looks nice and its green...BUT...how about the flower beds :shock: So I said you know I don't hardly even notice them. Guess I better start paying closer attention because I just spent the better part of the day cleaning (ONE) of them. Had to take a break and swim with the girls 













What a pain to do but I will knock out the smaller one after this next round of rain. Then back to the lawn


----------



## Brackin4au

I get tunnel vision on the lawn too. Luckily this year I put some new azaleas in my front beds... so I've been babysitting those, and notice the weeds quicker and can pull them quickly and easily before it gets out of hand.


----------



## ctrav

I hated mulch @Brackin4au so I switched to DG and I like it but the weeds just seem to find a way to do what they do. Trust me after I finish the other one I will start paying more attention. My little ones helped but got bored after about 10 minutes and said "paw paw" its to hot for weeds so we should swim. Didn't have to twist my arm...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1" with rotary...

Got in a nice cut on the front, put down some nitrogen on the trouble spots, applied Dylox for the grub control and some enriched soil for the trouble areas. Now lets wait and see what happens...


----------



## ctrav

Progress...

Scalped at .50" May 20, 2019


Maintaining at 1" with rotary June 1, 2019


Once I do a little more work on the trouble areas I will scalp back down at .50" with reel and maintain at .75 with reel...


----------



## ctrav

Finished up on cleaning the flower beds...I promise to stay on top of it 🤔


----------



## Brackin4au

Looks nice and tidy. Well done...


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Looks nice and tidy. Well done...


Thanks buddy but I hate weeding with a passion...


----------



## socerplaye

Looking good! The front has definitely come a long way. Your flowerbed material looks like the "sand" that the company delivered for me leveling job this week, haha!


----------



## ctrav

socerplaye said:


> Looking good! The front has definitely come a long way. Your flowerbed material looks like the "sand" that the company delivered for me leveling job this week, haha!


Thanks as it has been a journey for sure. The flowerbed is decomposed granite (DG) but it needs another layer and some compaction.


----------



## mowww

Looking good! How do you like the composite edging?


----------



## ctrav

mowww said:


> Looking good! How do you like the composite edging?


I think it works well for my needs. Just take your time putting it down or if having it done make sure they go deep enough and use clamps to keep joined pieces together. The look works well for my lawn, beds and home...in my humble opinion. If I didn't have this I would do natural borders...


----------



## ctrav

Front HOC 1"
Back HOC 2"
Quick cut on the front with rotary...
Full cut and trim on the back. Had to raise the deck due to rain and delay in cutting.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Knock it down to .5! Looks good...


----------



## ctrav

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Knock it down to .5! Looks good...


Thanks...I plan to at the end of the month. Just to clarify are you saying go down to .5 and maintain at say .75 (which was my plan) or should I try to go lower and maintain at .5"???


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it down to .5! Looks good...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I plan to at the end of the month. Just to clarify are you saying go down to .5 and maintain at say .75 (which was my plan) or should I try to go lower and maintain at .5"???
Click to expand...

I'd stick to your plan, I was maintaining the last few years at ~.75 - .9 and it was a learning curve. Get the hang of what the grass wants / needs and then move forward.


----------



## ctrav

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it down to .5! Looks good...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I plan to at the end of the month. Just to clarify are you saying go down to .5 and maintain at say .75 (which was my plan) or should I try to go lower and maintain at .5"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd stick to your plan, I was maintaining the last few years at ~.75 - .9 and it was a learning curve. Get the hang of what the grass wants / needs and then move forward.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1" front
HOC 1 3/4" back

Got in a nice cut, edge and trim on the lawn today.



So I was going to wait and scalp (1/2") at the end of the month but Im afraid it may start to get consistent temps above 90 and little to no rain here in Texas. Should I go ahead and scalp then maintain at 3/4" with the reel mower now? Forecasted temps over the next 10 days range from low 80's to 90. My past scalp showed the mower could handle it with no problem...


----------



## Brackin4au

Chop. It. Down.

[IMG=https://media.giphy.com/media/wi8Ez1mwRcKGI/giphy.gif][/IMG]


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Chop. It. Down.
> 
> [IMG=https://media.giphy.com/media/wi8Ez1mwRcKGI/giphy.gif][/IMG]


Now that's funny buddy...

What about my trouble spots? The slope is doing well but I have 2-3 small areas where I think I have fertilizer burn. This was the primary reason for waiting in the first place


----------



## Brackin4au

@ctrav those should fill in over time. Keeping the grass low may actually help encourage the surrounding areas to grow laterally to it. Long as you keep water and fert on it, you'll be low and green in no time...


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> @ctrav those should fill in over time. Keeping the grass low may actually help encourage the surrounding areas to grow laterally to it. Long as you keep water and fert on it, you'll be low and green in no time...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Finally go the chance to spray Celsius. I used my Ortho hose end sprayer set at 1 tsp per gal. Covered about 8k sq ft of lawn...


----------



## mha2345

ctrav said:


> Finally go the chance to spray Celsius. I used my Ortho hose end sprayer set at 1 tsp per gal. Covered about 8k sq ft of lawn...


Nice, I was wondering if you could spray Celsius in a hose end, how much Celsius did you use and how much water mixed in the tank?


----------



## Bmossin

mha2345 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally go the chance to spray Celsius. I used my Ortho hose end sprayer set at 1 tsp per gal. Covered about 8k sq ft of lawn...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I was wondering if you could spray Celsius in a hose end, how much Celsius did you use and how much water mixed in the tank?
Click to expand...

Im wondering this too...Im afraid I would torch the lawn. I've usually used the middle rate of 3/4 teaspoon per gallon.

I think that cone is a pain for the little amounts I am spraying.


----------



## ctrav

mha2345 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally go the chance to spray Celsius. I used my Ortho hose end sprayer set at 1 tsp per gal. Covered about 8k sq ft of lawn...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I was wondering if you could spray Celsius in a hose end, how much Celsius did you use and how much water mixed in the tank?
Click to expand...

I fill the Celsius top to 0.25




Then I pour in the Ortho hose end (which is 32oz) and fill with hot water...shake...let settle (2-3 min)...shake...let settle and shake once more. I set the sprayer at 1 TBS not tsp then attach to hose and Strat walking. I always work from the furthest point out and walk backwards. Hope this helps but just know its not calibrated like the folks with backpack sprayers. I don't think Im over applying and it works for me...


----------



## mha2345

Very nice, appreciate the explanation. So this method covers about 8k, so if I use half the amount of Celsius or a little more it should cover about 4-5K?


----------



## Bmossin

Thanks!


----------



## ctrav

mha2345 said:


> Very nice, appreciate the explanation. So this method covers about 8k, so if I use half the amount of Celsius or a little more it should cover about 4-5K?


Im saying the solution with the measurements given covered my 8k of lawn before the hose end sprayer was empty. If you have a 4-5k lawn then mix as I indicated and if you have half left over then use it again in a couple of weeks if needed. Then the next time you make a batch set the dial on 2 TBS and you should have a one and done.

**My opinion is the mixture is light enough (could be too light) that you won't hurt anything and the less I can use the better.


----------



## Redtwin

I'm looking forward to your scalp report. I'm getting close to another scalp and top dress but I want it to fill in a bit more so I don't have sandy spots for so long. Mowing it lower this year has made a huge difference. It is getting so dense; I'm loving it!

Yours is looking good. It will recover from the scalp quickly I'm sure.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> I'm looking forward to your scalp report. I'm getting close to another scalp and top dress but I want it to fill in a bit more so I don't have sandy spots for so long. Mowing it lower this year has made a huge difference. It is getting so dense; I'm loving it!
> 
> Yours is looking good. It will recover from the scalp quickly I'm sure.


Thanks buddy. I hope this will be the last scalp of the season and all goes well with the reel mower...


----------



## ctrav

First pass at 3/4" completed. Only gathered 2 bags of clippings and she ran perfectly...




Lawn even shows a little stripping  Almost feel I could stop right here but I must push on...


----------



## ctrav

Second pass at 3/4 completed. I did not use grass bin and cut north south since first cut was east west.






This took two hours for first and second passes taking my time with mower on turtle speed. Taking a break and going to get gas...


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Ok I dropped the reel down to just under or close to 1/2" using my homemade HOC bar. First I now think its much better to have a digital more accurate HOC gauge!!! So I did a trial run on a strip of grass away from the main lawn and I went from green to BROWN real quick! Now Im a little nervous to do the rest without a HOC gauge (real one) and maybe I should let the ground dry out just a bit...


----------



## Mightyquinn

Looking good for what you are doing!!! What was your starting HOC before the scalp?


----------



## ctrav

Mightyquinn said:


> Looking good for what you are doing!!! What was your starting HOC before the scalp?


I was at 1" with rotary and when I had the reel mower serviced I had him set it at .75". I dropped it to what I thought was .50" but I think its lower for sure. It took like 10 passes to do that section and had to bag 3 bags of grass...


----------



## cwrx82

@ctrav that's going to green up nicely and look great at 0.75"


----------



## Mightyquinn

I warned you about this  You are getting down into the crown of the plant and taking more material off. I have found it easier to bring it down gradually with more passes. I would recommend bringing it up a .100" and see how it goes.


----------



## ctrav

Mightyquinn said:


> I warned you about this  You are getting down into the crown of the plant and taking more material off. I have found it easier to bring it down gradually with more passes. I would recommend bringing it up a .100" and see how it goes.


Yes sir you did so first I'm going to swing by the golf course tomorrow and have them check the HOC. I'm also ordering a digital HOC gauge so I can do this correctly. I think it's set lower than .50". When I first cut it was so easy but this time that small section was a bear with multiple passes. I have learned my lesson MQ!!


----------



## BlackOut

@ctrav what golf course are you taking it to?


----------



## ctrav

BlackOut said:


> @ctrav what golf course are you taking it to?


I know a guy at Riverside in Grand Prairie but hate driving that far for 5 min adjustment 😩


----------



## BlackOut

Ok was hoping you had a contact at champions. Yeah, that is quite a trek for hoc adjustment, but at least it is just one time until you get your gauge.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ctrav said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you about this  You are getting down into the crown of the plant and taking more material off. I have found it easier to bring it down gradually with more passes. I would recommend bringing it up a .100" and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir you did so first I'm going to swing by the golf course tomorrow and have them check the HOC. I'm also ordering a digital HOC gauge so I can do this correctly. I think it's set lower than .50". When I first cut it was so easy but this time that small section was a bear with multiple passes. I have learned my lesson MQ!!
Click to expand...

I've read somewhere that "Much of your pain is self chosen" :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Mightyquinn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you about this  You are getting down into the crown of the plant and taking more material off. I have found it easier to bring it down gradually with more passes. I would recommend bringing it up a .100" and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir you did so first I'm going to swing by the golf course tomorrow and have them check the HOC. I'm also ordering a digital HOC gauge so I can do this correctly. I think it's set lower than .50". When I first cut it was so easy but this time that small section was a bear with multiple passes. I have learned my lesson MQ!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've read somewhere that "Much of your pain is self chosen" :lol:
Click to expand...

oh really... :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

After yesterdays "BIG MISTAKE" all is right again in the world of my lawn care journey. Had the HOC on my reel checked and it was at 4/16 not .50" as I thought... It is now at 7/16 and I have made two passes on the front lawn.




I like the cut and there are just a few minor scalp areas.




The lower cut definitely exposes my troubled area on the ridge...




Now the question of the day...SHOULD I GO LOWER??


----------



## mdmack

Looks great to me. WAY better than mine looked the first time I scalped to go low. If your going to maintain it at 3/4" you can stop at 7/16" and it will look just fine. It wont hurt anything to go lower if you want to though, just might take it a tad longer to recover. Looking great though.


----------



## cwrx82

@ctrav I think you should set it at 0.50" and cut at that height a couple times and see how it looks.


----------



## ctrav

mdmack said:


> Looks great to me. WAY better than mine looked the first time I scalped to go low. If your going to maintain it at 3/4" you can stop at 7/16" and it will look just fine. It wont hurt anything to go lower if you want to though, just might take it a tad longer to recover. Looking great though.


Thanks mdmack... I guess my question is what is the benefit of going lower since I'm not interested in maintaining at .50 or 1/2 or 8/16 (which are all the same right) 🤣. If I stop here it will certainly save work and I can let it grow out a bit and just cut at 12/16 for the rest of the year. Maybe next year .50 can be the new target along with some sand and aeration.


----------



## ctrav

cwrx82 said:


> @ctrav I think you should set it at 0.50" and cut at that height a couple times and see how it looks.


I do plan on leaving it where it's at (7/16) and cut every 3 days through the end of the month. Then I will let it bump up and maintain at 12/16 (using my measure) 🤣


----------



## cwrx82

ctrav said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav I think you should set it at 0.50" and cut at that height a couple times and see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan on leaving it where it's at (7/16) and cut every 3 days through the end of the month. Then I will let it bump up and maintain at 12/16 (using my measure) 🤣
Click to expand...

I think you should maintain that height throughout the season and only bump up if the grass is stressed.


----------



## ctrav

cwrx82 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav I think you should set it at 0.50" and cut at that height a couple times and see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan on leaving it where it's at (7/16) and cut every 3 days through the end of the month. Then I will let it bump up and maintain at 12/16 (using my measure) 🤣
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should maintain that height throughout the season and only bump up if the grass is stressed.
Click to expand...

So I'm curious as to why? Will the grass be healthier or just a better look? Since 7/16 is close enough to 1/2 or .50" wouldn't I need to go slightly lower or do I have enough green? I'm afraid as is the few scalped areas will never green up?? Although someone else said to just keep cutting at this height and it will be fine. Just seems to go against what most people say to scalp below the actual HOC you plan to maintain....


----------



## joerob2211

My opinion: first year reel mowing I would cut it at the height you feel most comfortable especially with the amount of work you have put in. Once you really get the hang of a mowing schedule and applying certain things to your yard you can start fresh next year and scalp it really low. Your yard is already going to look better than everyone on your street. All these guys with awesome lawns at .5 or lower didn't happen over night. It is a process and not everyone can maintain under .5 all summer but your neighbors will still be asking about your yard at .75.


----------



## cwrx82

ctrav said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do plan on leaving it where it's at (7/16) and cut every 3 days through the end of the month. Then I will let it bump up and maintain at 12/16 (using my measure) 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should maintain that height throughout the season and only bump up if the grass is stressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm curious as to why? Will the grass be healthier or just a better look? Since 7/16 is close enough to 1/2 or .50" wouldn't I need to go slightly lower or do I have enough green? I'm afraid as is the few scalped areas will never green up?? Although someone else said to just keep cutting at this height and it will be fine. Just seems to go against what most people say to scalp below the actual HOC you plan to maintain....
Click to expand...

I thought you just scalped at 1/4" the other day? If so, then 0.50" will have plenty of green and shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ctrav

cwrx82 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should maintain that height throughout the season and only bump up if the grass is stressed.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm curious as to why? Will the grass be healthier or just a better look? Since 7/16 is close enough to 1/2 or .50" wouldn't I need to go slightly lower or do I have enough green? I'm afraid as is the few scalped areas will never green up?? Although someone else said to just keep cutting at this height and it will be fine. Just seems to go against what most people say to scalp below the actual HOC you plan to maintain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you just scalped at 1/4" the other day? If so, then 0.50" will have plenty of green and shouldn't be an issue.
Click to expand...

No no no buddy that was a screw up on one section 🤣


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Are you going to add any extra fertilizer now that your scalp is done? If so, are you using fast release AS? My scalp will be this weekend and I've read to fertilize after to promote the recovery. Interested in your plan.


----------



## cwrx82

ctrav said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm curious as to why? Will the grass be healthier or just a better look? Since 7/16 is close enough to 1/2 or .50" wouldn't I need to go slightly lower or do I have enough green? I'm afraid as is the few scalped areas will never green up?? Although someone else said to just keep cutting at this height and it will be fine. Just seems to go against what most people say to scalp below the actual HOC you plan to maintain....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you just scalped at 1/4" the other day? If so, then 0.50" will have plenty of green and shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no buddy that was a screw up on one section 🤣
Click to expand...

Hahaha!! Gotcha! Ok, so if you scalped 1/2" then yes, bump up to 0.75" for the rest of the year.


----------



## ctrav

😡 I just can't catch a break! I was mowing this morning and went over my irrigation box then the reel went from a sweet mellow sound to loud clanging. I got the mower back up on the driveway and inspected the blades to find this...






It looks like it had been welded before and was just a weak point. No other ends of the reel look like this. I could try re-welding but I think it's best to just put a new 8 blade reel on it?? Thoughts please...


----------



## Brackin4au

Ahhhh. That's sucks @ctrav I get so nervous around my boxes because my rotary blades hit it once. I have just been avoiding mine, and trimming around them with the weedeater haha. I'm not experienced enough to give advice on the reel fix/replacement though...


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Ahhhh. That's sucks @ctrav I get so nervous around my boxes because my rotary blades hit it once. I have just been avoiding mine, and trimming around them with the weedeater haha. I'm not experienced enough to give advice on the reel fix/replacement though...


All will be well...


----------



## Kicker

At this point it's almost laughable the amount of issues you've ran into. I'm not trying to be mean about it and feel for you but, at some point you've got to find some humor in it.


----------



## Bmossin

Are there other areas on the reel where it looks like it has also been welded? I would probably spring for a new reel...


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> At this point it's almost laughable the amount of issues you've ran into. I'm not trying to be mean about it and feel for you but, at some point you've got to find some humor in it.


I try 🤣😩🤣


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> Are there other areas on the reel where it looks like it has also been welded? I would probably spring for a new reel...


Not like this one


----------



## ctrav

I ground the edge and that looks fine. I could spin the real without it hitting the bar that runs in front of the reel. Now its making a loud clanking noise where it was smooth before. Not sure if this is the issue but...

This guard has a bolt on each side so maybe adjusting this will help? This is what I feel is vibrating and making the noise when the reel spins.


Here are the bolts...


Im totally guessing and sure its something easy. Something is misaligned...


----------



## ctrav

Called my guy that worked on the reel mower last time and he cant do the welding. I called around and got one of the local golf courses near me to let me bring it in for a look. Superintendent said to bring his mechanic a 12 pack :lol: So I drove to the course and me and the mechanic had a good long conversation about my trials and tribulations with this mower. The whole time he is looking at the mower lifting this, shaking that, moving levers, starting it up and so on and so on. Finally he says no worries the mower will be fine. He will weld the reel, regrind, make any needed adjustments and ensured me all will be well. So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks 

Life is good...


----------



## Bmossin

ctrav said:


> Called my guy that worked on the reel mower last time and he cant do the welding. I called around and got one of the local golf courses near me to let me bring it in for a look. Superintendent said to bring his mechanic a 12 pack :lol: So I drove to the course and me and the mechanic had a good long conversation about my trials and tribulations with this mower. The whole time he is looking at the mower lifting this, shaking that, moving levers, starting it up and so on and so on. Finally he says no worries the mower will be fine. He will weld the reel, regrind, make any needed adjustments and ensured me all will be well. So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks
> 
> Life is good...


GREAT NEWS
:thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Called my guy that worked on the reel mower last time and he cant do the welding. I called around and got one of the local golf courses near me to let me bring it in for a look. Superintendent said to bring his mechanic a 12 pack :lol: So I drove to the course and me and the mechanic had a good long conversation about my trials and tribulations with this mower. The whole time he is looking at the mower lifting this, shaking that, moving levers, starting it up and so on and so on. Finally he says no worries the mower will be fine. He will weld the reel, regrind, make any needed adjustments and ensured me all will be well. So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks
> 
> Life is good...


Holy crap. That's awesome man! Good deal


----------



## Mightyquinn

ctrav said:


> Called my guy that worked on the reel mower last time and he cant do the welding. I called around and got one of the local golf courses near me to let me bring it in for a look. Superintendent said to bring his mechanic a 12 pack :lol: So I drove to the course and me and the mechanic had a good long conversation about my trials and tribulations with this mower. The whole time he is looking at the mower lifting this, shaking that, moving levers, starting it up and so on and so on. Finally he says no worries the mower will be fine. He will weld the reel, regrind, make any needed adjustments and ensured me all will be well. So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks
> 
> Life is good...


Glad to hear there was a happy ending to this saga in your life :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks
> 
> Life is good...


$60 and a 12-pack!!!! That is fantastic!


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I say how much and he says....$60 We shook hands and I asked him what beer he drinks
> 
> Life is good...
> 
> 
> 
> $60 and a 12-pack!!!! That is fantastic!
Click to expand...

Right...but I will grab a case from Costco!


----------



## ctrav

Got a call this morning from the guy at the golf course who's fixing my reel asking if I wanted the transport axels taken off since it was for home use. I said absolutely...now that was super cool of him!!!


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Got a call this morning from the guy at the golf course who's fixing my reel asking if I wanted the transport axels taken off since it was for home use. I said absolutely...now that was super cool of him!!!


Ask that guy if he will move to north Alabama when you get done with him... thanks..


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call this morning from the guy at the golf course who's fixing my reel asking if I wanted the transport axels taken off since it was for home use. I said absolutely...now that was super cool of him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask that guy if he will move to north Alabama when you get done with him... thanks..
Click to expand...

I have had some bad luck but I have been extremely lucky on finding the right folks to help. Between this site and lots of phone calls and perhaps timing...everything just seems to work out. I called at least a half dozen courses within a 10-20 mile range and only one gave me the time of day. Which I get...


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call this morning from the guy at the golf course who's fixing my reel asking if I wanted the transport axels taken off since it was for home use. I said absolutely...now that was super cool of him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask that guy if he will move to north Alabama when you get done with him... thanks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had some bad luck but I have been extremely lucky on finding the right folks to help. Between this site and lots of phone calls and perhaps timing...everything just seems to work out. I called at least a half dozen courses within a 10-20 mile range and only one gave me the time of day. Which I get...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I can understand the courses not wanting to fool with homeowners... but if they just realized our obsessions, they would jump at the chance to take our money haha


----------



## ctrav

Full manicure with lawn scissors and string trimmer on the front and backyard. Got in 4 miles of walking and tripled my exercise goal!

Back 40 cut at 1.5 and 2"


----------



## Jewall84

Looking good! Beautiful property


----------



## ctrav

Jewall84 said:


> Looking good! Beautiful property


Thanks so much! We moved here to raise our two grandkids and it has been hard work and a blessing for sure!


----------



## ctrav

Got my reel mower back from the shop today. Notice anything different?




Yep I had the wheel transport rods removed so I can squeeze in closer to things  Only issue is that the mower doesn't move freely without powering it up??? Before if I disengaged the red lever I could push it around without actually starting it up. Very odd....


----------



## Bmossin

looks cleaner...I cant bring myself to cut the axles off my Deere


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> looks cleaner...I cant bring myself to cut the axles off my Deere


He used a torque wrench to do it so I can reattach if needed down the road. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

So now it seems that either the brake (red handle) line and pulley or the forward (black handle) line and whatever its connected to need adjusting (maybe replaced). I fiddled withe the red handle brake line/pulley under the hinged flap and when I moved the clamp over the pulley (it was very loose) it did free up the rear rollers so that's good. More research is needed and I have my golf course guy looking at it tomorrow!

Sooooo since I still can't cut grass with my reel mower I went out end exercised my anger demons on the last few rocks I knew about. Even though the poor rocks were out of the way (kinda) they are no longer in my lawn!!!


In the mean time I placed my last TLF sticker on the reel mower to jazz it up a bit and ward off the bad juju that is apparently plagueing my quest to mow reel low... :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

Disengaging the reel (front right side as standing behind the mower) will allow it to roll easier when the engine is off.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Disengaging the reel (front right side as standing behind the mower) will allow it to roll easier when the engine is off.


Thanks...I did that as well. Im hoping this will be a minor adjustment issue and hope to have more news tomorrow!


----------



## ctrav

I opened up rear roller belt panels and sure enough one side has a busted drive belt! Going online to order two more belts since I may as well change the other out and keep it for as a spare. Hope the belts aren't expensive &#128563;


----------



## ctrav

The cut is on!!! All fixed after replacing the belt and one of the pulley drums and $130 later. The mechanic says he feels it was his fault I had to buy the pulley drum (thinks it happened when removing the transport rods) so my next service is on him including reel sharpening. How cool is that!!


----------



## socerplaye

Looking good @ctrav !! Hopefully I can find a good mechanic around here!


----------



## ctrav

Ok I'm officially back in the saddle and the reel mower is cutting well and purrs like a wildcat sleeping! Even my troublesome ditch is coming along nicely 😎

HOC 3/4


----------



## ctrav

socerplaye said:


> Looking good @ctrav !! Hopefully I can find a good mechanic around here!


Thanks buddy...


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking great!

Tell the Toro gods to send their next issue to me! I can't stand you having any more issues. I'll take one for the team!


----------



## social port

@ctrav, you sure have a beautiful property, and your lawn is looking great.
I was going to suggest that you put a TLF sticker on that reel, but you beat me to it :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

social port said:


> @ctrav, you sure have a beautiful property, and your lawn is looking great.
> I was going to suggest that you put a TLF sticker on that reel, but you beat me to it :thumbup:


Thanks so much as I have worked really hard on it.


----------



## Sbcgenii

ctrav said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav, you sure have a beautiful property, and your lawn is looking great.
> I was going to suggest that you put a TLF sticker on that reel, but you beat me to it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much as I have worked really hard on it.
Click to expand...

I bet you have. I was thinking how good those rocks look around your pool and it hurt thinking about all the weed eating you must do because I am in a similar boat lol.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav, you sure have a beautiful property, and your lawn is looking great.
> I was going to suggest that you put a TLF sticker on that reel, but you beat me to it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much as I have worked really hard on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have. I was thinking how good those rocks look around your pool and it hurt thinking about all the weed eating you must do because I am in a similar boat lol.
Click to expand...

Weed eating is super easy and quick. Trimming and edging is another story. The trick I find is to never ever let it get out of control or it will take 3-times as long...


----------



## samjonester

Heck yeah! Looks great at .75"! You've worked hard for that cut


----------



## ctrav

samjonester said:


> Heck yeah! Looks great at .75"! You've worked hard for that cut


Thank you sir...


----------



## TonyC

@ctrav, yeah, that's starting to look bueno!


----------



## ctrav

TonyC said:


> @ctrav, yeah, that's starting to look bueno!


Thanks Tony...


----------



## ctrav

Just finished up the back 40 and had to cut a 2" due to neighbor hydro seeding his lawn. The water runoff is incredible and makes things difficult for me. Im trying to stay patient but its really bad. Hopefully this will all be over soon and his lawn will take off and the runoff will stop.


----------



## ctrav

I hated the look of the 2" cut from the ZTR so I went back and push mowed at 1.5"! Think I'm gonna take a stab at push mowing the back for the rest of the season. If I make it thru I will sell the ZTR and go a different route next year 😎





Only ended up with 5 bags of clippings so not bad...


----------



## ctrav

Got in my second cut on the front with reel at 3/4". She ran and sounded sweet! Put down some Scott's Disease ex to see if it helps my 3 brownish areas and then went ahead and edged and trimmed to complete the job...








Monitoring the ridge it looks like when the heat is on I'm going to need to water this area a little extra due to thinning...


----------



## Ware

It's looking great @ctrav!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> It's looking great @ctrav!


Wow...coming from you I feel honored....I owe it all to TLF...thanks Ware!!


----------



## ctrav

Reel cut the front at 3/4" and rotary push mower on the back a 1 3/4"...


----------



## ctrav

Me and a buddy got together and had a duel cut on the front lawn at 3/4". My buddy with his Swardman Electra and me with my Toro GM1000! Had a great time and learned some things so thanks Billy!!


----------



## N LA Hacker

That strip came back like a champ


----------



## ctrav

N LA Hacker said:


> That strip came back like a champ


Yes sir it did well...


----------



## Brackin4au

Yard is looking awesome at 3/4 @ctrav !


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> Yard is looking awesome at 3/4 @ctrav !


I appreciate that!


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front at 3/4 and first time going diagonally...


----------



## ctrav

Cut and trimmed the back at 1 3/4" in 2:45! Will need to use irregation for the first time tomorrow..


----------



## ctrav

We had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


----------



## Sbcgenii

That looks like a reel good time.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> That looks like a reel good time.


Yep we all had lots of fun. The organizer @froggydetail used his drone to capture all of us mowing at the same time in that big open area!! Met some really good folks for sure...


----------



## SGrabs33

ctrav said:


> We had a "neighborhood" gathering to discuss "Reel Mowing", lawn care and equipment! Lots of fun and discussion...


McLane
Mascot Silent Cut
Fiskars
McLane
Scott's
Swardman Edwin
Swardman Electra 
California Trimmer

Nice line up :thumbup:


----------



## froggydetail

So fun @ctrav. Blessed to be your neighbor!

Here's our video


----------



## ctrav

froggydetail said:


> So fun @ctrav. Blessed to be your neighbor!
> 
> Here's our video


Awesome buddy...


----------



## RDZed

Haha! Amazing!


----------



## ctrav

HOC 3/4"
Got in a nice reel cut on the front...



Nocked out those pesky stolons...




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Austinite

LOL! Too funny. Baby scissors. Looking good CTRAV!


----------



## ctrav

Austinite said:


> LOL! Too funny. Baby scissors. Looking good CTRAV!


Thanks buddy...


----------



## Bmossin

That reel mower meet up is awesome!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> That reel mower meet up is awesome!


Yes it was fun for sure...you should join us next time. I will make sure something gets posted!


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice quick cut on the back 40 at 1.5". No pics as it was getting dark when I finished using the push mower. Good news is I got in 5 miles and 90 min of exercise! Surprised the girls with a night swim which was a first for them :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Got in a nice quick cut on the back 40 at 1.5". No pics as it was getting dark when I finished using the push mower. Good news is I got in 5 miles and 90 min of exercise! Surprised the girls with a night swim which was a first for them :thumbup:


The color on both the front and back yard are looking great. I bet the girls loved the night swim. I hope they took a moment to just look up at the stars. I imagine you can see millions out there where you are. The yard is looking great. You should be really proud. And as far as the exercise, it's amazing how much better you feel when you walk mow the yard instead of ride mow it. Other than the normal "damn I'm getting old" aches and pains. But that's why they have 1000 ibuprofen in a bottle. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a nice quick cut on the back 40 at 1.5". No pics as it was getting dark when I finished using the push mower. Good news is I got in 5 miles and 90 min of exercise! Surprised the girls with a night swim which was a first for them :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> The color on both the front and back yard are looking great. I bet the girls loved the night swim. I hope they took a moment to just look up at the stars. I imagine you can see millions out there where you are. The yard is looking great. You should be really proud. And as far as the exercise, it's amazing how much better you feel when you walk mow the yard instead of ride mow it. Other than the normal "damn I'm getting old" aches and pains. But that's why they have 1000 ibuprofen in a bottle. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you kind sir! The girls and I star gaze weekly and catch many a sunset as we have some truly special ones in this neck of the woods.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a nice quick cut on the back 40 at 1.5". No pics as it was getting dark when I finished using the push mower. Good news is I got in 5 miles and 90 min of exercise! Surprised the girls with a night swim which was a first for them :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> The color on both the front and back yard are looking great. I bet the girls loved the night swim. I hope they took a moment to just look up at the stars. I imagine you can see millions out there where you are. The yard is looking great. You should be really proud. And as far as the exercise, it's amazing how much better you feel when you walk mow the yard instead of ride mow it. Other than the normal "damn I'm getting old" aches and pains. But that's why they have 1000 ibuprofen in a bottle. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you kind sir! The girls and I star gaze weekly and catch many a sunset as we have some truly special ones in this neck of the woods.
Click to expand...

Those will be the moments they will always remember with Paw Paw.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut and trim on the front at 3/4" and put some flags on my back fence line.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Got in a nice cut and trim on the front at 3/4" and put some flags on my back fence line.


I can't get over how much the front yard has improved. Whatever magic you are doing is working. Looks great.


----------



## ctrav

[/quote]
I can't get over how much the front yard has improved. Whatever magic you are doing is working. Looks great.
[/quote]

No magic at all...just cutting low 2-3 times a week, 1/2 pound of N per 1K Sq Ft once a month and watering twice a week now due to heat...

As always I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## joerob2211

Yard looks awesome!


----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


> Yard looks awesome!


Thanks so much!


----------



## ctrav

Got in a good cut and trim on the back. I noticed three trouble spots developing and if I remember correctly this happened last year when it got really hot. I will water the three small areas heavily over the next few days to see if it corrects...


----------



## ctrav

Reel on the GM1000 broke again at another weld point! &#128553; I just don't get it...


----------



## Tmank87

Man, you're having some tough luck. Hate to hear it


----------



## ctrav

Tmank87 said:


> Man, you're having some tough luck. Hate to hear it


I know and it sucks!


----------



## ctrav

I was all excited to cut the front lawn down to 1/2" and things were going great... Until I hit the edge where the driveway meets the grass. The reel mower stopped and after inspecting the blade broke at another weld point.

When cutting at 3/4" I had no issues going over that same area. Well not at 1/2" apparently 😩. I dropped it off at the golf course and the mechanic is going to weld that spot so I can at least finish the lawn and tide me over until I get a new reel.

I'm going to order from R&R and get the 8 blade since I don't plan to go much lower than 1/2".

It amazes me how sturdy these mowers are and yet so delicate at the same time. Oh well things happen and lessons learned!

This is where the incident happened!


This is how it was looking and I was so excited...


----------



## Austinite

Dang, Ctrav! Sorry to hear that. Hope you get it back soon. On the bright side, Lawn is looking great and very dark.


----------



## ctrav

Austinite said:


> Dang, Ctrav! Sorry to hear that. Hope you get it back soon. On the bright side, Lawn is looking great and very dark.


Thanks so much for that! Im trying really hard but things just keep happening. I was so happy that the reel mower was working so well but hopefully this will be my last big hurdle. My wife has even been impressed with the lawn


----------



## Bmossin

The lawn is looking great....really great. Sorry about the reel!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> The lawn is looking great....really great. Sorry about the reel!


Much appreciated...life happens 🤣


----------



## elm34

It amazes me how sturdy these mowers are and yet so delicate at the same time.

So true. Stay positive as the lawn is looking good. Do you plan to keep it at 1/2 especially with this Texas heat on the way?


----------



## ctrav

elm34 said:


> It amazes me how sturdy these mowers are and yet so delicate at the same time.
> 
> So true. Stay positive as the lawn is looking good. Do you plan to keep it at 1/2 especially with this Texas heat on the way?


Positive for sure as it's in my nature...I'm going to give it a shot and see how things pan out. May need a little more water though 😎


----------



## ctrav

Im back in the game! Picked up my reel mower from the golf course, paid the man his requested $40 and came home and finished my cut. I ended up doing a double cut just to be sure I got as much as I could. I was surprised there was not as much brown/scalping as anticipated.

I skipped watering this morning but will give it a good soaking tomorrow morning. Im tempted to leave the HOC just as is and feed the lawn a 1/2 # of N and just see what happens...


----------



## elm34

Glad to see you're back up and running so quickly. The lawn looks good especially going from 3/4 to 1/2 inch. I would have expected to see more brown too. Are you using PGR?

Your progress is temping me to go to a 1/2 inch.


----------



## ctrav

elm34 said:


> Glad to see you're back up and running so quickly. The lawn looks good especially going from 3/4 to 1/2 inch. I would have expected to see more brown too. Are you using PGR?
> 
> Your progress is temping me to go to a 1/2 inch.


I got super lucky calling y guy at the golf course yesterday and he was just about to leave. He waited for me and welded the reel this morning. Bedknife was fine so I got lucky...

No PGR for me at this point in time. Maybe next year. Thanks for the compliment as I will cut a couple more times at this HOC and if needed I will go up to 5/8 as suggested by @TN Hawkeye !


----------



## Sbcgenii

You have made major improvements this year ctrav. Good job.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:



> You have made major improvements this year ctrav. Good job.


Thank you...


----------



## ctrav

Got the backyard cut but it looks terrible 😩. I know I can't compare it to the front but my Toro Recycler is cutting odd. The wheels are squeaking like crazy and seems to be cutting lower than what the HOC is set at (1.5"). Leaving side strands of cut grass on both sides. Perhaps it's time for new wheels??

This is looking south to north...


This is looking east west (the direction I cut today)...


----------



## ctrav

HOC 1/2"
Nice cut on the front with not too many brown spots. This was the second cut at this height! I noticed that with the GM1000 it's better to slightly lift on th handle as I'm walking. Maybe it's my imagination but more grass was cut and more evenly!!

Neighbor had given me two bags of Scott's summer fertilizer (34-0-0) that says you use 50% less water. Well with this Texas heat I don't know about that 🤔 I tossed down 12lbs on the 8k front lawn so that should give me about a half pound of N. I hadn't used any fertilizer since the beginning of June so hopefully it was time. I ran one water cycle tonight and sprinklers are set to come on at 5am for two cycles...


----------



## Sbcgenii

Texas heat? I feel like we have been lucky so far this year in NE OK, but maybe it's just because of all that rain and cool weather we have had at the start of the season. Around 95 today with heat index 105+ lol. We still have the rest of July and August to go


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Texas heat? I feel like we have been lucky so far this year in NE OK, but maybe it's just because of all that rain and cool weather we have had at the start of the season. Around 95 today with heat index 105+ lol. We still have the rest of July and August to go


Lots of rain was a good thing for Oklahoma and Texas as our rivers and lakes need it. Agree the rest of July, August and Im afraid even September will be brutal especially if the nights stay warm and muggy :shock:


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Reel on the GM1000 broke again at another weld point! 😩 I just don't get it...


Oh man!!! Let me know if you go to change the reel out I can walk you through it. It took me a couple of hours way back when, but I bet I can get it done in 1 to 1/2 now. I just bought the replacement on R&R products. Way easier than waiting to get it welded back on. Plus it will never curt the same


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel on the GM1000 broke again at another weld point! 😩 I just don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!!! Let me know if you go to change the reel out I can walk you through it. It took me a couple of hours way back when, but I bet I can get it done in 1 to 1/2 now. I just bought the replacement on R&R products. Way easier than waiting to get it welded back on. Plus it will never curt the same
Click to expand...

No worries buddy as its already fixed. The cut is fine for now and Im maintaining at 1/2". I hope to ride the rest of the year out with current reel and put on an 8 blade after sand leveling next year ;0 good to see you back and engaged...


----------



## ctrav

Sharpened the blade on my Toro Recycler, raised the HOC to 21/8" and got a nice cut on the back lawn. It will look good when the water hits it tomorrow morning...





I cut north/south today and this pic reflects a lot less grass clippings left on the sides. Much better than last week!


----------



## Bmossin

It is hot to be mowing in the afternoon today!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> It is hot to be mowing in the afternoon today!


It's just now 90 degrees and we have had a nice breeze today. I actually enjoyed it 😎


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> Sharpened the blade on my Toro Recycler, raised the HOC to 21/8" and got a nice cut on the back lawn. It will look good when the water hits it tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut north/south today and this pic reflects a lot less grass clippings left on the sides. Much better than last week!


Beautiful lawn!


----------



## ctrav

I appreciate that @ENC_Lawn!


----------



## ctrav

HOC .50"
Nice leisurely cut on the front. Good breeze but muggy today...



https://i.postimg.cc/4yhD6gXH/dbq-Py-LI9-QQ28wad-Bn58-***.jpg


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Sharpened the blade on my Toro Recycler, raised the HOC to 21/8" and got a nice cut on the back lawn. It will look good when the water hits it tomorrow morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut north/south today and this pic reflects a lot less grass clippings left on the sides. Much better than last week!


Brother I can't wait to see that backyard mowed "reel" low! Lol


----------



## ctrav

@Two9tene it will be awhile buddy. I have to do some leveling on the front yard next year and then I will consider the back. As a minimum I will start cutting the back lower next year with the rotary...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a full trim and cut on the back. Decided to take pics from a different angle. The pics are all within 5 min of each other...


----------



## ctrav

Got in an early morning cut on the front lawn at 5/8". Had to raise the HOC just a tad due to scalping...

This pic is showing signs of heat stress near the tree so sprinklers have been adjusted to 100 %.


----------



## ctrav

My new push mower has arrived. Please help me welcome the Toro Commercial 21"...









I shall see how she cuts/performs tomorrow! Stay tuned...


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> My new push mower has arrived. Please help me welcome the Toro Commercial 21"...
> 
> I shall see how she cuts/performs tomorrow! Stay tuned...


  she's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new push mower has arrived. Please help me welcome the Toro Commercial 21"...
> 
> I shall see how she cuts/performs tomorrow! Stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> she's a beauty! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Bmossin

Exciting!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> Exciting!


Yep...I so want to go do a couple of test strip cuts but tomorrow is cut day


----------



## Redtwin

Those rims though... AWESOME! The truck doesn't look bad either. :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I so want to go do a couple of test strip cuts but tomorrow is cut day
Click to expand...

Super excited for you. Have you picked out what song you're gonna play as you start the mow? Has to be something special.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I so want to go do a couple of test strip cuts but tomorrow is cut day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super excited for you. Have you picked out what song you're gonna play as you start the mow? Has to be something special.
Click to expand...

I had not thought about it as I normally just hit random songs and go...


----------



## ctrav

Full cut on the back at 2"

Maiden voyage of the Toro Commercial 21" (TC21) completed. First off what a workout...

*Good:*
Strong mower for sure
Best cut quality the backyard has seen! Will look even better next year at 1" to 1" 1/2" with this mower
Putting the engine in 3rd gear and this thing zoom's 
Mowed the entire back on a single tank of gas
The TC 21" showed many of the flaws of the Recycler
Very few grass lines left behind
Mulch is the best I have had on a push mower...EVEER!
Easy start
Cuts the lawn faster with 3 speeds to choose
Its a heavy machine which holds it level on uneven terrain 
Mower did not stutter on the thickest parts of the lawn

*Not so Good:*
Its a heavy mower
Maneuvering in tight spots is tricky
I would have preferred a round Blade Control Bar (BCB)
Blade Control Bar has to be held at all times or engine will stop (fixed it with small bungie cord for now)
Mower will lurch forward if BCB is engaged too quickly

Like anything else this mower will take some getting use too. I have one more cut on Monday before a final decision has to be made...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@ctrav man what a nice cut! Looks great.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> @ctrav man what a nice cut! Looks great.


Thanks buddy...


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front at 5/8" with reel. First I made a quick pass with the new mower and bag at 1" to get the junk off the lawn. I must say the new Toro Commercial made it look pretty good 👍🏾 


[/url


----------



## learnt

Looks great!!! Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

learnt said:


> Looks great!!! Keep up the good work :thumbup:


Appreciate that!!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Just read your whole journal, great stuff!! Love your property and enthusiasm. I'm a little south of FTW. If I'm ever up that way, we might have to "talk shop" over some cold beers


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> Just read your whole journal, great stuff!! Love your property and enthusiasm. I'm a little south of FTW. If I'm ever up that way, we might have to "talk shop" over some cold beers


All are welcome at my house! I always have cold beer 😎. In fact next Saturday at 7pm we are having a whiskey, wine and cigar event at the house. If interested PM me...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a quick cut on the back at 2"...


----------



## ericgautier

ctrav said:


> Got in a quick cut on the back at 2"...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a quick cut on the back at 2"...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a quick cut at 5/8". Still get a little scalping so may have to go back to .75" since this is the 3rd cut at 5/8" 🤔








Sure wish I could get my neighbor to do something about his over watering 😩


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Sure wish I could get my neighbor to do something about his over watering 😩


 Maybe a little sand in the low spot to counter the water, it could possibly push it back on them and off yours?


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could get my neighbor to do something about his over watering 😩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little sand in the low spot to counter the water, it could possibly push it back on them and off yours?
Click to expand...

I'm at the low spot so unless I use sand bags I don't think that will work...then again sand bags would certainly give them something to talk about 🤪


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> jakemauldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could get my neighbor to do something about his over watering 😩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little sand in the low spot to counter the water, it could possibly push it back on them and off yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the low spot so unless I use sand bags I don't think that will work...then again sand bags would certainly give them something to talk about 🤪
Click to expand...

Even if you are on the low side you can build it up a bit and it would basically make it pool on his property rather than yours. Not sure if that makes a ton of sense, Just like the sand bags an inch or two of sand spread across that spot would probably keep it back on the neighbor.


----------



## Bmossin

I love how good that ditch/front by the road looks compared to what it started at. You've done an amazing transformation, even with all the reel trouble you had a couple weeks ago it is great to still see how much you enjoy this. I'm going to catch up with you soon!


----------



## jakemauldin

But Sand bags would be hilarious, especially the orange ones that construction workers use. That would make you the neighbor of the year!


----------



## ctrav

Well today was a journey unto itself. Went it to cut the backyard to get ready for the whiskey and wine tasting we are having tomorrow evening. So I start to cut first and make a few quick passes and realized I had set the mower to 1.5" instead of 2". I'm thinking no big deal I wanted to take it down end of August anyway. Well my grass is pretty darn thick 😳. Had to make one pass at 2" and then another at 1.5" then I went over the entire yard again to bag the clippings because it looked like crap!! All in all I got in 4 hours of exercise and just over 19k in steps for almost 10 miles 😳😳. Oh well the lawn will be beautiful in about 10 days or so I 🙏🏾


----------



## mowww

Wow, what a day! Enjoy the whiskey and wine!


----------



## ctrav

mowww said:


> Wow, what a day! Enjoy the whiskey and wine!


Thank you...at least it wasn't blazing hot 👍🏾


----------



## jakemauldin

Ok is this Whiskey and Wine tasting for your local Lawn forum friends? haha


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Ok is this Whiskey and Wine tasting for your local Lawn forum friends? haha


No sir as I also posted an invite in the DFW section of the forum. Any and all are welcome especially you 👍🏾 If you can make it PM me for the address as it will be lots of fun!!


----------



## ctrav

Just cut at 5/8". This Texas heat is brutal on the lawn and I seriously need to level. Can't wait for next spring...






Water runoff from my neighbor 😩 good news is by 6 pm tonight it will look much better...


Getting some hot spots...


----------



## Sbcgenii

Why can't you level this year? Bet you still have a month and a half of warm temps left.

Side note how long does it take you to cut the back with the push mower?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Why can't you level this year? Bet you still have a month and a half of warm temps left.
> 
> Side note how long does it take you to cut the back with the push mower?


Wife aka the boss says no note money on lawn this year with $300+ water bills 😳!

As for the back it's a 2 hour job but can be as long as 3 hours if I'm trying to put some detail into it. If I'm scalping and bagging it's easy 4.

I'm fairly...let's see...anal about it so depending on what I'm doing I may double cut 🤪


----------



## Sbcgenii

Have you thought about getting a well?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Have you thought about getting a well?


No wells allowed unfortunately 😩


----------



## ctrav

Neighbors seem to think my front lawn is a golf course 😳. So they had this made for me...


What a compliment 👍🏾


----------



## Sbcgenii

You have some cool neighbors. Nice trophy.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> You have some cool neighbors. Nice trophy.


Yes most are totally awesome and thoughtful...thanks 👍🏾


----------



## tcorbitt20

My neighbors just kind of shake their heads as they drive by as I'm inevitably outside with a lawnmower in front of me.

Lawn looks great! Wish Auburn was closer to DFW. Whiskey tasting sounds good. Was Uber included?


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> My neighbors just kind of shake their heads as they drive by as I'm inevitably outside with a lawnmower in front of me.
> 
> Lawn looks great! Wish Auburn was closer to DFW. Whiskey tasting sounds good. Was Uber included?


Two couples used Uber and everyone else was within walking distances 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

Which I could have been there to enjoy the lawn and the whiskey, in that order! Lol


----------



## pennstater2005

Love that sign!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Which I could have been there to enjoy the lawn and the whiskey, in that order! Lol


It was a blast!


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> Love that sign!


Very unexpected and greatly appreciated!


----------



## ericgautier

Sounds like everyone had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great time! :thumbsup:


For sure!!


----------



## balistek

read start to finish. Amazing progress. Opinions on the Toro 30" push mower?


----------



## ctrav

balistek said:


> read start to finish. Amazing progress. Opinions on the Toro 30" push mower?


I have the Toro 21" Commercial Mower. I considered the 30" Timemaster but a lot of issues with belts. Even local dealers said there is a lot of maintenance. This may be due to folks using the 30" in a lawn business! Homeowners may be a different story.

The commercial 21" is a beast of a mower and takes some getting use to. This is my third cut using it so still working at it 😎


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a cut on the back at 1.5" with the Toro Commercial 21". Finished in 1:40 min with no trim/edging work needed.

Mower seems to be scalping a lot at 1.5" but I don't want to raise the HOC! Think I will fertilize and cut a few more times at 1.5 and see if I can get some green back. Right now it's more of a yellow green 😩








One thing for sure is that the back lawn is very uneven and I'm getting a lot of clogging with the mower. Going to check with Toro to see if there is a mulching blade for the Commercial 21".


----------



## ctrav

Forgot to mention that when I inadvertently cut the back lower than I wanted and ended up doing all that work on it...my wife says "sorry you had to put in all that work but the lawn will probably be better off"...I think she is getting it &#129300;&#128526;


----------



## ctrav

balistek said:


> read start to finish. Amazing progress. Opinions on the Toro 30" push mower?


Thanks so much for the kind words and taking the time to read about my humble lawn efforts 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

My little helper was eager to go this evening 😎




So we cleaned out the garden beds 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Cut at 5/8". For this Texas heat she is doing well with the exception of one small area of my ridge!

I read somewhere that as it gets super hot the common Bermuda will struggle and Bermuda Tiff 419 will flourish...let's just see what happens 😎


----------



## samjonester

Wow! The common is in the ditch right? Is it a softer grass on bare feet with a lower HOC?


----------



## ctrav

samjonester said:


> Wow! The common is in the ditch right? Is it a softer grass on bare feet with a lower HOC?


Yes the ditch is common at least that's my opinion. Lazy builder trying to cut corners and this is what Im stuck with. The grass is more tolerable on bare feet when cut short but nothing like the stuff up next to the house which is like soft carpet. I have thought about...

- scalping down to dirt and adding a thin layer of sand and sodding over it with Tiff 419
or
- scalping down to dirt and plugging the area with my pro plugger
or
- leave it alone and see what happens with time


----------



## jakemauldin

You could always scalp to dirt and throw down some Princess 77 (Arden15) seed and see what happens. It's gotta be better than the common, right? I read that it has very little difference when compared to Tifway 419. A lot of people overseed their 419 with hybrid seeds. 
I think the area is rather large to take the time to plug it all. Plus we all like a good reno!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The common is in the ditch right? Is it a softer grass on bare feet with a lower HOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the ditch is common at least that's my opinion. Lazy builder trying to cut corners and this is what Im stuck with. The grass is more tolerable on bare feet when cut short but nothing like the stuff up next to the house which is like soft carpet. I have thought about...
> 
> - scalping down to dirt and adding a thin layer of sand and sodding over it with Tiff 419
> or
> - scalping down to dirt and plugging the area with my pro plugger
> or
> - leave it alone and see what happens with time
Click to expand...

I wouldn't overseed the Common it will look blotchy at best. If I were you brother I would just kill that spot off and lay down that Princess77!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The common is in the ditch right? Is it a softer grass on bare feet with a lower HOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the ditch is common at least that's my opinion. Lazy builder trying to cut corners and this is what Im stuck with. The grass is more tolerable on bare feet when cut short but nothing like the stuff up next to the house which is like soft carpet. I have thought about...
> 
> - scalping down to dirt and adding a thin layer of sand and sodding over it with Tiff 419
> or
> - scalping down to dirt and plugging the area with my pro plugger
> or
> - leave it alone and see what happens with time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't overseed the Common it will look blotchy at best. If I were you brother I would just kill that spot off and lay down that Princess77!
Click to expand...

The area in question is about 3k of lawn so if I replaced it with P77 then I would still have around 5K of Tiff 419. So same issue of two different grasses. Now if your talking redoing the entire front lawn that's another story to which the cost would be prohibitive to say the least...


----------



## Two9tene

@ctrav maybe I misread the post. I thought you were talking about overseeding the area in question


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> Mowed/re-scalped then aerated my bad section of grass and got some nice plugs. Made a big decision to put down sand on this section and it should be here Thursday or Friday. Its only 3256 sqf so I got this...


Im just now reading through your entire journal start to finish.

We have the same core aerator. I also have a zero-turn but have been hesitant to pull it with the zero-turn mower.

How much weight do you apply when you use your aerator?

My backyard is very clay based and is just short of being concrete!


----------



## ctrav

Im just now reading through your entire journal start to finish.

We have the same core aerator. I also have a zero-turn but have been hesitant to pull it with the zero-turn mower.

How much weight do you apply when you use your aerator?

My backyard is very clay based and is just short of being concrete!
[/quote]

Hope it didn't bore you to tears :lol: :lol: 
I went out and bought cinder blocks from Lowes and I use 4 of them to weigh down the aerator. I also used it the day after a good heavy rain so no issue with coring the ground. I had no issue whatsoever pulling the weighted aerator with the zero turn!!

Thanks for taking the time to go thru m y journal :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

@ENC_Lawn hope you got my reply below on aerator use....


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> @ENC_Lawn hope you got my reply below on aerator use....


Nope your journal is not boring at all.... 

I had read somewhere online were its not recommend to pull much with the zero turn mower do transmission type or something...???...but glad to see you could pull it with no problem!

I love the look of your house and lawn.

I have built two custom homes in the past 10 years...so I enjoy seeing different people's brick selection, landscape etc.

I just recently in the past year or so gotten "into" lawn care...wish I would of enjoyed it back in the day like I do now so I could of spent time picking the type of grass for my home.

I was looking at your ditch area.

Your ditch has a nice slope to it...that's going to be my next goal is to add some sand to my ditch area "if I can without affecting water flow" to have slope a little smoother than my ditch now.

I also like how you have some type of stone / paver's around your driveway tile. That's a nice clean look that I would like to add to my driveway tile area as well.

Your doing great with the lawn keep up the good work!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ENC_Lawn hope you got my reply below on aerator use....
> 
> 
> 
> Nope your journal is not boring at all....
> 
> I had read somewhere online were its not recommend to pull much with the zero turn mower do transmission type or something...???...but glad to see you could pull it with no problem!
> 
> I love the look of your house and lawn.
> 
> I have built two custom homes in the past 10 years...so I enjoy seeing different people's brick selection, landscape etc.
> 
> I just recently in the past year or so gotten "into" lawn care...wish I would of enjoyed it back in the day like I do now so I could of spent time picking the type of grass for my home.
> 
> I was looking at your ditch area.
> 
> Your ditch has a nice slope to it...that's going to be my next goal is to add some sand to my ditch area "if I can without affecting water flow" to have slope a little smoother than my ditch now.
> 
> I also like how you have some type of stone / paver's around your driveway tile. That's a nice clean look that I would like to add to my driveway tile area as well.
> 
> Your doing great with the lawn keep up the good work!
Click to expand...

Wow...tremendous compliments...much appreciated!


----------



## ctrav

Picked up two mulching blades for the Toro Commercial 21". My dealer gave me two for $18 and oil so I can change it out which is required after the first eight hours of use. Got back home and changed the oil then replaced the stock blade. Cut day is tomorrow so let's see how it works out.


----------



## Sbcgenii

You didn't try that new blade out right away?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> You didn't try that new blade out right away?


No sir...on my non cut days it's all about the family and little house chores 😎


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a cut on the back 40 with the new mulching blade. Raised the deck up from 1.5" to 2" and no scalping! Going to toss down some fertilizer this evening so she should look good in a couple of weeks...


----------



## ctrav

Call me crazy but I love this hand held spreader. I feel like I have total control and it's super fast. Yes I have to refill it but I'm good with that!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Did the new blade help with it bogging?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Did the new blade help with it bogging?


My impression is yes but I did raise the mower from 1.5 to 2". I will know more in two more cuts.


----------



## ctrav

Got my cut on the front done at 5/8". Then tossed a little fertilizer and Disease Ex down to see if it helps with the couple of brown spots that showed up... Then I gave the girls a quick shower 😎


----------



## ericgautier

Nice equipment family photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

How do you like the truck? My '17 has the 8 sp transmission. I wish I'd opted for the 6 sp because the 8 is clunky.


----------



## Bmossin

tcorbitt20 said:


> How do you like the truck? My '17 has the 8 sp transmission. I wish I'd opted for the 6 sp because the 8 is clunky.


I've got a 19 Silverado with that 8 speed transmission and it drives me nuts.


----------



## ctrav

ericgautier said:


> Nice equipment family photo! :thumbsup:


🤣 love my girls...


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the truck? My '17 has the 8 sp transmission. I wish I'd opted for the 6 sp because the 8 is clunky.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 19 Silverado with that 8 speed transmission and it drives me nuts.
Click to expand...

Best truck ever...it's a beast and very nimble. But can she handle a yard of sand 🤔


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> How do you like the truck? My '17 has the 8 sp transmission. I wish I'd opted for the 6 sp because the 8 is clunky.


Absolutely love my truck! Thought I would miss the sunroof but not at all. I think it has a couple of quirks but I will see when I have the first service done.


----------



## ctrav

Raised the deck after that scalp job to 2.5" on the back 40. Looks good from one angle but the true faults are obvious from the other angle. Let's just see how long it takes to heal...


----------



## ctrav

Leisurely cut on the front at 5/8". My string trimmer role so no edge work until next cut 😩


----------



## ctrav

Found these 4 different types of weeds. Will Celsius knock them out?


----------



## Redtwin

First two no, second two yes.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> First two no, second two yes.


I knew someone would say that 😩. What do I need for the first two? Thanks...


----------



## Redtwin

Not sure what the first one is. I would think Quinchlorac would take care of it though. Is the second one a sedge? If so, Sedgehammer, Certainty, or Dismiss would take care of that.

I certainly am not a weed ID expert so others may prove me wrong.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Not sure what the first one is. I would think Quinchlorac would take care of it though. Is the second one a sedge? If so, Sedgehammer, Certainty, or Dismiss would take care of that.
> 
> I certainly am not a weed ID expert so others may prove me wrong.


Got it and already found someone in my area willing to share some Certainty 👍🏾


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ctrav the first pic of your backyard I can see the improved color from raising HOC!


----------



## samjonester

The first one is dallis grass. The seed heads give it away. Nothing DIY will kill it except glyphosate. That one is not good, sorry!

The second is purple nutsedge and easy to kill with sulfentrazone - one of the image bottles, or ortho nutsedge spray. Sledgehammer will also work well.

The third and forth look like spurge and prickly lettuce. Both are easy to kill with any broadleaf mix or with celsius.


----------



## ctrav

samjonester said:


> The first one is dallis grass. The seed heads give it away. Nothing DIY will kill it except glyphosate. That one is not good, sorry!
> 
> The second is purple nutsedge and easy to kill with sulfentrazone - one of the image bottles, or ortho nutsedge spray. Sledgehammer will also work well.
> 
> The third and forth look like spurge and prickly lettuce. Both are easy to kill with any broadleaf mix or with celsius.


Thanks for the analysis... I was able to get some Certainty and Sledgehammer and I have Celsius! I also have Cornerstone Plus...


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ctrav the first pic of your backyard I can see the improved color from raising HOC!


Yep it's rapidly improving and I'm sure the fertilizer is helping 👍🏾


----------



## samjonester

ctrav said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is dallis grass. The seed heads give it away. Nothing DIY will kill it except glyphosate. That one is not good, sorry!
> 
> The second is purple nutsedge and easy to kill with sulfentrazone - one of the image bottles, or ortho nutsedge spray. Sledgehammer will also work well.
> 
> The third and forth look like spurge and prickly lettuce. Both are easy to kill with any broadleaf mix or with celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the analysis... I was able to get some Certainty and Sledgehammer and I have Celsius! I also have Cornerstone Plus...
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're all set then! The cornerstone is non-selective and _will_ kill the Bermuda and leave you with a dead spot. Try to limit the damage so the bermuda fills back in quickly for you. I dunno how much you have, but a paint brush or a small spray bottle with a directed pattern might work well!

Good luck!


----------



## ctrav

samjonester said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is dallis grass. The seed heads give it away. Nothing DIY will kill it except glyphosate. That one is not good, sorry!
> 
> The second is purple nutsedge and easy to kill with sulfentrazone - one of the image bottles, or ortho nutsedge spray. Sledgehammer will also work well.
> 
> The third and forth look like spurge and prickly lettuce. Both are easy to kill with any broadleaf mix or with celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the analysis... I was able to get some Certainty and Sledgehammer and I have Celsius! I also have Cornerstone Plus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you're all set then! The cornerstone is non-selective and _will_ kill the Bermuda and leave you with a dead spot. Try to limit the damage so the bermuda fills back in quickly for you. I dunno how much you have, but a paint brush or a small spray bottle with a directed pattern might work well!
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Much appreciated! I don't want to kill my Bermuda so I will use a small brush on the few weeds that need it!


----------



## ctrav

Lawn was scalped in several spots last Friday (August 2)




I raised my HOC on Monday and today (August 7)...






I'm going to skip my mow on the back this Fridavy and cut next Monday. Should be a full recovery by then 😎


----------



## Redtwin

Looks to be recovering quickly from the photos. That last photo doesn't much scalping at all.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Looks to be recovering quickly from the photos. That last photo doesn't much scalping at all.


Yes sir it's doing very well. Fertilizer helped is my guess!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Voluntarily skip a mow?


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Voluntarily skip a mow?


Yes it's intentional 😳


----------



## jabopy

Try and enjoy your day off the mow Trav! I can't imagine what you will do with the time off. :lol: your grass is looking great, hope mine will get 1/2 as good :nod: not this year though.


----------



## ctrav

jabopy said:


> Try and enjoy your day off the mow Trav! I can't imagine what you will do with the time off. :lol: your grass is looking great, hope mine will get 1/2 as good :nod: not this year though.


Thank you very much...


----------



## ctrav

My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.



What an awesome surprise to say the least!!


----------



## Tmank87

Sounds like a good dude


----------



## Redtwin

That's awesome. Enjoy it!


----------



## Brackin4au

ctrav said:


> My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome surprise to say the least!!


Whaaaaaaat??? That's awesome man. Enjoy... I fully expect to see some baby backs on that bad boy soon.


----------



## ctrav

Tmank87 said:


> Sounds like a good dude


For sure!


----------



## ctrav

Brackin4au said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pool builders Kung-fu is stronger than yours! I have been thinking about getting a pellet grill and my pool builder just had this delivered to me 😳.
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome surprise to say the least!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaat??? That's awesome man. Enjoy... I fully expect to see some baby backs on that bad boy soon.
Click to expand...

Oh you will 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> That's awesome. Enjoy it!


Thanks...


----------



## JTCJC

Nice! I am sure there will be some awesome posts in the near future!


----------



## ctrav

@Greendoc @Two9tene @jakemauldin @Bmossin @Redtenchu @LBK_419 @TN Hawkeye @TommyTester

Sprayed the entire front and back lawn with Certainty and Celsius!

My technique used:

*MIXTURE*
- mixed a two gallon sprayer with 1 gallon of warm water
- added 1 scoop (large end) of Certainty 
- added 1 scoop (same large scoop) of Celsius 
- shook the sprayer bottle vigorously to mix
- filled sprayer up to the 2 gallon mark
- added spreader-sticker (just eyeballed it) about 4-6 ounces 
- shook entire mixture gently to keep the foaming down

*SPRAYING*
Filled my Ortho hose end sprayer and set to 1 ounce. Walked at a slow leisurely pace on the first pass over the entire lawn. I then set the Ortho hose end sprayer to 2 ounces and made a second pass over the entire lawn at a very quick pace. This required me to refill the Ortho hose end sprayer 8 times to use the entire two gallon mixture.

Wind conditions were favorable as there was a light breeze at best!





From my research the best I could find was to mix the Certainty as follows...



It was my decision to add the Celsius. Research also showed that the Ortho hose end sprayer sprays at a 2 to 2 1/2 gallon per minute rate. Since this was my first time doing this I have no idea how effective the above will work or if I over applied the chemicals used.

I last cut the lawn Tuesday and will not cut again until Monday. I will water the lawn tomorrow morning as no rain is in the forecast....

Any critique or suggestions for future applications is welcomed!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Im concerned about the amount of carrier water you applied. I would assume a lot of the product was washed down into the soil and not sitting on the plant leaf to be absorbed.

Most WG herbicides should be applied with maximum accuracy. I'd recommend putting a quality spray tip on your 2 gallon sprayer and use that next time you apply. I'm also a fan of spot spraying post-emergent herbicide when possible.

Keep us updated on your results.


----------



## Ware

How much area did you spray? The whole 30k? If so, and I am reading what you did correctly, I would say you severely under-applied both products.

For example, assuming the large scoop holds about 0.8 g of Celsius (same as the Certainty), that is only 0.028 oz of Celsius. The high rate for Celsius is 0.113 oz per thousand square feet. So to spray 30k, you would need to use 3.39 oz of product.

I would have to check the math on the Certainty, but I'm in a hurry to get to a meeting. I suspect it would be similar.


----------



## ctrav

Redtenchu said:


> Im concerned about the amount of carrier water you applied. I would assume a lot of the product was washed down into the soil and not sitting on the plant leaf to be absorbed.
> 
> Most WG herbicides should be applied with maximum accuracy. I'd recommend putting a quality spray tip on your 2 gallon sprayer and you that next time you apply. I'm also a fan of spot spraying post-emergent herbicide when possible.
> 
> Keep us updated on your results.


Thanks...this was a test for my lawn! I obviously have some tweaking to do but the feedback is greatly appreciated 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> How much area did you spray? The whole 30k? If so, and I am reading what you did correctly, I would say you severely under-applied both products.
> 
> For example, assuming the large scoop holds about 0.8 g of Celsius (same as the Certainty), that is only 0.028 oz of Celsius. The high rate for Celsius is 0.113 oz per thousand square feet. So to spray 30k, you would need to use 3.39 oz of product.
> 
> I would have to check the math on the Certainty, but I'm in a hurry to get to a meeting. I suspect it would be similar.


Yes sir I did the entire lawn. I'm a bit of a chicken and this was a first test. My biggest concern was over application. I will take another shot at it after I see the results if any at all. Feedback is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bmossin

It will be interesting to see your results. Like the other folks mentioned above, I am not sure you're going to get any...on the Certainty label it mentions not to do it until the point of run off which is what I think you would get using a hose end sprayer.

To be safe, you might want to wait a couple weeks before you reapply, but i think you are probably ok.

For sedges, which is what I think you said you were going after it is the 1.25 ounces per acre. That is the 1 large scoop in 2 gallons of water, with that 2 gallons sprayed over 1,000 square feet.

If I were using my 4 gallon backpack to cover my 2,000 square feet on my front yard, my application would have been 2 scoops, 4 gallons of water all sprayed on the 2,000 square feet. I've applied it at 1 scoop in two gallons but then those 2 gallons over 2,000 square feet, so essentially a half rate of ingredient. It is taking care of my nutsedge, just not as fast for instant gratification, but I did not apply a full rate.

I have calibrated my sprayer and tips to my walk speed that I am putting down basically 1 gallon per 1,000 square feet. I walk north to south, then east to west on my front yard which is right around 2062 or something square feet and go through 2 gallons. That way I also make sure I get good coverage.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I bet this technique would work really well for pre emergents. I may have to do some math to see what it would take to put down 8,000 square feet of prodiamine with the hose end sprayer.


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> It will be interesting to see your results. Like the other folks mentioned above, I am not sure you're going to get any...on the Certainty label it mentions not to do it until the point of run off which is what I think you would get using a hose end sprayer.
> 
> To be safe, you might want to wait a couple weeks before you reapply, but i think you are probably ok.
> 
> For sedges, which is what I think you said you were going after it is the 1.25 ounces per acre. That is the 1 large scoop in 2 gallons of water, with that 2 gallons sprayed over 1,000 square feet.
> 
> If I were using my 4 gallon backpack to cover my 2,000 square feet on my front yard, my application would have been 2 scoops, 4 gallons of water all sprayed on the 2,000 square feet. I've applied it at 1 scoop in two gallons but then those 2 gallons over 2,000 square feet, so essentially a half rate of ingredient. It is taking care of my nutsedge, just not as fast for instant gratification, but I did not apply a full rate.
> 
> I have calibrated my sprayer and tips to my walk speed that I am putting down basically 1 gallon per 1,000 square feet. I walk north to south, then east to west on my front yard which is right around 2062 or something square feet and go through 2 gallons. That way I also make sure I get good coverage.


Well I must be waaaaaay off 🤣. It will be fine in the end and this is how we learn. I'm just experimenting with the hose end sprayer as I detest the backpack for some odd reason 🤔. Perhaps after I finish with my fiddling around I will use the backpack next year... 😎


----------



## Bmossin

Like @TN Hawkeye I wonder how this would work on prodiamine.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Bmossin said:


> Like @TN Hawkeye I wonder how this would work on prodiamine.


I wonder how the eve ness of application would be but it seem s like it would do a good job of getting the product down to the soil.


----------



## ctrav

Back at it after a week of self imposed exile! Cut the back at 2" and the previous scalp marks are almost completely gone...


----------



## JTCJC

Looking good and love your property! :thumbup:

That's a lot for a push mower, what up with the ZTR?


----------



## ctrav

JTCJC said:


> Looking good and love your property! :thumbup:
> 
> That's a lot for a push mower, what up with the ZTR?


🤣 I sold it 😳


----------



## ctrav

JTCJC said:


> Looking good and love your property! :thumbup:
> 
> That's a lot for a push mower, what up with the ZTR?


Thanks for the compliment on the lawn/property...it keeps me busy for sure...


----------



## JTCJC

ctrav said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good and love your property! :thumbup:
> 
> That's a lot for a push mower, what up with the ZTR?
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣 I sold it 😳
Click to expand...

Doh! :lol:

I got a JD Z425 with the bagger I can't use on my new property.


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> @Greendoc @Two9tene @jakemauldin @Bmossin @Redtenchu @LBK_419 @TN Hawkeye @TommyTester
> 
> Sprayed the entire front and back lawn with Certainty and Celsius!
> 
> My technique used:
> 
> *MIXTURE*
> - mixed a two gallon sprayer with 1 gallon of warm water
> - added 1 scoop (large end) of Certainty
> - added 1 scoop (same large scoop) of Celsius
> - shook the sprayer bottle vigorously to mix
> - filled sprayer up to the 2 gallon mark
> - added spreader-sticker (just eyeballed it) about 4-6 ounces
> - shook entire mixture gently to keep the foaming down
> 
> *SPRAYING*
> Filled my Ortho hose end sprayer and set to 1 ounce. Walked at a slow leisurely pace on the first pass over the entire lawn. I then set the Ortho hose end sprayer to 2 ounces and made a second pass over the entire lawn at a very quick pace. This required me to refill the Ortho hose end sprayer 8 times to use the entire two gallon mixture.
> 
> Wind conditions were favorable as there was a light breeze at best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my research the best I could find was to mix the Certainty as follows...
> 
> 
> 
> It was my decision to add the Celsius. Research also showed that the Ortho hose end sprayer sprays at a 2 to 2 1/2 gallon per minute rate. Since this was my first time doing this I have no idea how effective the above will work or if I over applied the chemicals used.
> 
> I last cut the lawn Tuesday and will not cut again until Monday. I will water the lawn tomorrow morning as no rain is in the forecast....
> 
> Any critique or suggestions for future applications is welcomed!!


The way I calculated out the Certainty was it requires 1oz. (28.35 grams) of product per 1 acre or 44k SF, 30k SF is how much lawn your profile shows which is basically .68 acre. You need 19.28 grams, for the total 30k. Each LARGE scoop is .8 grams. You basically need 25 Large scoops to treat your entire property. Here's where everyone does something different. but I have found that I almost always break my math down to be able to treat 3k SF of yard at a time. The reason is I can fill my ortho sprayer and set it at 2 oz. and I almost always run out at the correct time if I walk a nice leisurely pace. The key is to put 3k SF worth of product in the sprayer and I fill the rest up to the 32oz mark with water. If I get done before it runs out I can go back over what I sprayed and disperse the rest as evenly as I can. You can find a good square footage that works for you. I use 3k because it works out in most products easily and my yard is easily broken up into 3k sf plots.
If you did the same you would add 2.5 LARGE scoops and add 32oz. of water minus however many ounces of surfactant you add for every 3kSF then set it at the 2oz setting on the Ortho. Hopefully I made enough sense. PS I never worry too much about the amount of water as long as it's not way under what the product calls for. But then if it is under I just water it in, most products want that anyways.


----------



## ctrav

@jakemauldin I truly appreciate you taking the time to respond with such a detailed reply! I will certainly make a better effort at it next time out 🤔

I owe you a beer for sure 👍🏾


----------



## Bmossin

Looking good at 2 inches!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> Looking good at 2 inches!


Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front for the first time in a week. Raised my HOC to .75"...

Not sure what these brown areas are that are starting to develop. Could be heat stress but who knows?? I threw down some Scott's Disease ex just in case...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a long slow cut, trim, edge and blow on the backyard. I set the mower at 2" on the front and 2.5" on the back wheels. I cut the yard from east to west as this is my hardest way to cut due to ruts. Having the back wheels higher helped and there was no bottoming out and scalping!

Normally when cutting the back I go as fast as I can but this time I went slow in my known trouble areas. How does the saying go, "it's not how fast you cut it's how fast you cut well" 😎. This approach made a measurable difference and only added 20-30 minutes to my yard total time.

I also noticed some yellowing or discoloring of several areas of the lawn which is due to to Certainty and Celsius application a week ago...that's a good thing in my mind! 👍🏾 Overall I'm pleased and there is little residual effect of the scalping 3-4 weeks ago...


----------



## Redtwin

It's not how FAST you mow, it's how WELL you mow fast!


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> It's not how FAST you mow, it's how WELL you mow fast!


Thanks...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ctrav

Front yard got a full detail today. I used an accu-gage that I borrowed and set the HOC at 8/10's. I was way off on one side of the reel from using my homemade HOC bar 😩.

Cut was nice but I have some thin spots that I will soak a little extra water on with this heat...


----------



## Powhatan

Marvelous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii

My eyes must be playing tricks on me. I think I see stripes in some of those pics. Keeps getting better. &#128077;


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Lawn is looking really good!

Nice color!!!


----------



## Redtwin

The ditch is really starting to look good. Between you and @Cory I'm fighting the urge to go rent an excavator.


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


> Marvelous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> The ditch is really starting to look good. Between you and @Cory I'm fighting the urge to go rent an excavator.


If I can do it (even if it's not perfect like Cory) you can do it!!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> Lawn is looking really good!
> 
> Nice color!!!


Much appreciated!!


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> My eyes must be playing tricks on me. I think I see stripes in some of those pics. Keeps getting better. 👍


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Two9tene

Hey @ctrav are you throwing down any PGR yet?


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Hey @ctrav are you throwing down any PGR yet?


No sir...I would probably just screw something up 😳. In all seriousness it's something I will look into down the road...


----------



## ctrav

Cut at 2"
Just finished a north south mow in the backyard. Seems my lawn likes or should I say I like the east west cut 🤔.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Those lines are pretty straight for the distance you have to go. Serious skills.


----------



## Redtwin

Sbcgenii said:


> Those lines are pretty straight for the distance you have to go. Serious skills.


Agreed. If I go half that distance it looks like a drunken sailor walking home from the bar at 5am mowed it.


----------



## ctrav

Sbcgenii said:


> Those lines are pretty straight for the distance you have to go. Serious skills.


It's called overlapping to hide the curves 🤣


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those lines are pretty straight for the distance you have to go. Serious skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. If I go half that distance it looks like a drunken sailor walking home from the bar at 5am mowed it.
Click to expand...

Wish I could mow at 5am 😩


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Wish I could mow at 5am 😩


That's why I do doubles. It allows me to go back over the line to straighten it out.

BTW... definitely give PGR a shot early next season. It really is a game changer.


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could mow at 5am 😩
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I do doubles. It allows me to go back over the line to straighten it out.
> 
> BTW... definitely give PGR a shot early next season. It really is a game changer.
Click to expand...

I plan on looking into it and asking questions for sure!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @ctrav are you throwing down any PGR yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No sir...I would probably just screw something up 😳. In all seriousness it's something I will look into down the road...
Click to expand...

It's not too late this season. Trust me! If I had any extra I would mail it to you right now. You couldn't mess it up any worse than I did last year, so you should be good cliff lol. It's seriously a game changer! That reel mower will be happy you started using it! 😉


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front today after raising the reel to 8/10". I was able to borrow an accu-gage from the golf course and needless to say it's much more accurate than my home made job!

For the first time I actually had some light stripe action going on! I'm not really into the whole stipe thing but it was cool to see it.

I sprayed some Spectracide Triazicide that I had bought a few months back and hopefully no infestation of chinch bugs or grubs like last year. The whole neighborhood was terrible. I may pick up some Bifen or Merit to have on hand just in case...


----------



## ctrav

Full detail on the back mowing from east/west at 2". Then I trimmed the hedges and cleaned out the flower beds in the front!


----------



## jabopy

Everything looking very neat Trav :thumbup: I mean very neat. Good job you like gardening.


----------



## ctrav

jabopy said:


> Everything looking very neat Trav :thumbup: I mean very neat. Good job you like gardening.


Thanks...I do enjoy lawn work...weeding flowerbeds not so much 😩


----------



## ENC_Lawn

The backyard has really improved!

Great job!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> The backyard has really improved!
> 
> Great job!


Appreciate that!


----------



## ctrav

Got my front lawn reel now groove on and freshened up the tree beds 👍🏾










All ready for fall out front!!


----------



## ctrav

Just got back from out of town so the yard is ragged. I went back to the rotary mower at 1" on the front and 2" on the back. Due to this storm that just blew in I couldn't finish the back 😩


----------



## Bmossin

Looks good as usual!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Lawn is really looking good @ctrav


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @ENC_Lawn and @Bmossin 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Finished up the back at 2" cut. Had minimal clumps from damp grass due to yesterday's downpour 👍🏾


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Finished up the back at 2" cut. Had minimal clumps from damp grass due to yesterday's downpour 👍🏾


Are you push mowing all that? :shock:


----------



## ctrav

Trying a new strategy on the lawn...
- cut the front and half the back on Monday's
- cut the front and entire back on Thursday's

Basically cutting my lawn days in half


----------



## The_iHenry

Looking good! Lots of lawn to mow


----------



## ctrav

The_iHenry said:


> Looking good! Lots of lawn to mow


Thanks...this is why I need a better plan 🤔


----------



## The_iHenry

ctrav said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Lots of lawn to mow
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...this is why I need a better plan 🤔
Click to expand...

You need a triplex


----------



## ctrav

HOC Front 1 3/8"
HOC Back 2" and 3"
Got in a nice cut on the front and back. Doing a little experiment with my HOC and cutting back to only cutting on Sundays and Thursdays.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> HOC Front 1 3/8"
> HOC Back 2" and 3"
> Got in a nice cut on the front and back. Doing a little experiment with my HOC and cutting back to only cutting on Sundays and Thursdays.


I am doing the same.

I love the Bermuda Reel Low...but I know life gets busy and I can't realistically keep up cutting every 2 days with the Reel.

Are you still cutting with your reel mower at that HOC on your front lawn?

The past month...I experimented with keeping the front cut every 2 to 3 days with my Zero-turn at 1 inch HOC...and if I stayed on top of it...I could cut it back to around .75 HOC on the weekend my my reel mower.

I have "thought" about going the PGR route next year...but honestly...I don't know if I want to do that or not.

I am looking forward to seeing how your Bermuda looks at higher HOC.


----------



## Two9tene

Lawn is looking great Cliff!!! You should throw down some chelated iron in the front to get that double dark green going! Plus works great a domination line.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Lawn is looking great Cliff!!! You should throw down some chelated iron in the front to get that double dark green going! Plus works great a domination line.


Thanks buddy...I may just do that next week 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn is looking great Cliff!!! You should throw down some chelated iron in the front to get that double dark green going! Plus works great a domination line.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy...I may just do that next week 👍🏾
Click to expand...

Nice! Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the front and even attempted to lay down some diagonals 🤔🤣


----------



## ctrav

Back is done and now I can relax and get ready for my Dallas Cowboys debut 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

Did ya throw down some iron Cliff? I'm telling you the neighbors will go bonkers! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Did ya throw down some iron Cliff? I'm telling you the neighbors will go bonkers! Lmao


Not just yet Jason...I was going to wait until my Thursday cut...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice leisurely cut on the front and back lawn. Applied some chelated iron with hose end sprayer to the front. According to @Two9tene I should see some sort of color change in 2-3 business days 😎...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut, trim and edge before the Cowboys game...how bout them Boys 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Bmossin

That color is looking awesome.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Bmossin as it's for sure a better green than the rest of the neighborhood. Credit goes to @Two9tene for suggesting I apply the chelated iron!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Thanks @Bmossin as it's for sure a better green than the rest of the neighborhood. Credit goes to @Two9tene for suggesting I apply the chelated iron!


Haha! Nice I am glad it worked out for yah! Here was thinking you might have under applied! Looks great brother!


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a little preventive maintenance...applied Lesco CrossCheck Plus to the lawn...


----------



## ctrav

Pics of the product used...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ctrav @Bmossin Which Chelated Iron product do you suggest?

I'm hoping its a granular...or you have a granular suggestion?

I don't have a sprayer or any experience with liquid spraying.

Thanks!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ctrav @Bmossin Which Chelated Iron product do you suggest?
> 
> I'm hoping its a granular...or you have a granular suggestion?
> 
> I don't have a sprayer or any experience with liquid spraying.
> 
> Thanks!


I use liquid chelates because it doesn't stain my sidewalk and driveway. If you want granular then ironite is very popular. Just make sure you sweep up or blow off any granular from concrete before watering.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ctrav Thanks...is it possible to apply to much Iron?


----------



## Bmossin

@ENC_Lawn I have used ironite like @ctrav mentions.

I have also used FEature, and the Southern Ag Iron. (https://southernag.com/residential-products/chelated-liquid-iron/)
I got good results with both...maybe better results with the southern ag product, but you need a sprayer for that.

I have also used this a couple times and had pretty good results. This has fertilizer in it though, where things like FEature, Southern Ag and Ironite are more just taking care of the iron. https://www.amleo.com/the-andersons-25-0-3-turf-fertilizer-with-2-iron-50lb-bag/p/A25NFE5/

I would recommend ironite if you don't want to get in the spraying game. https://www.pennington.com/all-products/fertilizer/ironite-mineral-supplement-1-0-1-by-pennington


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Bmossin said:


> @ENC_Lawn I have used ironite like @ctrav mentions.
> 
> I have also used FEature, and the Southern Ag Iron. (https://southernag.com/residential-products/chelated-liquid-iron/)
> I got good results with both...maybe better results with the southern ag product, but you need a sprayer for that.
> 
> I have also used this a couple times and had pretty good results. This has fertilizer in it though, where things like FEature, Southern Ag and Ironite are more just taking care of the iron. https://www.amleo.com/the-andersons-25-0-3-turf-fertilizer-with-2-iron-50lb-bag/p/A25NFE5/
> 
> I would recommend ironite if you don't want to get in the spraying game. https://www.pennington.com/all-products/fertilizer/ironite-mineral-supplement-1-0-1-by-pennington


Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ctrav Thanks...is it possible to apply to much Iron?


Yes it is!!! Go easy and be careful not to burn your grass...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav Thanks...is it possible to apply to much Iron?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!! Go easy and be careful not to burn your grass...
Click to expand...

 :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

I'm beat...spent 4 hours on the backyard. Double cut and bagged half the yard, triple cut the other half. Then edged fence line, trees, stairs and pool area. We will be hosting a baby shower and after party this Saturday!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> I'm beat...spent 4 hours on the backyard. Double cut and bagged half the yard, triple cut the other half. Then edged fence line, trees, stairs and pool area. We will be hosting a baby shower and after party this Saturday!


Ohh man!!! How many people??


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beat...spent 4 hours on the backyard. Double cut and bagged half the yard, triple cut the other half. Then edged fence line, trees, stairs and pool area. We will be hosting a baby shower and after party this Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh man!!! How many people??
Click to expand...

Probably 40-60 🤔


----------



## ctrav

Purchased this from amazon to give it a shot...


Also got this as a backup...


Since I don't have a major outbreak of sedge I thought a small supply would be cost effective. If this does nothing this year then next year I will apply the really good stuff @Bmossin was kind enough to share 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Purchased this from amazon to give it a shot...
> 
> 
> Also got this as a backup...
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a major outbreak of sedge I thought a small supply would be cost effective. If this does nothing this year then next year I will apply the really good stuff @Bmossin was kind enough to share 👍🏾


Image is another great cost effective (cheap) product for nutsedge!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this from amazon to give it a shot...
> 
> 
> Also got this as a backup...
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a major outbreak of sedge I thought a small supply would be cost effective. If this does nothing this year then next year I will apply the really good stuff @Bmossin was kind enough to share 👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> Image is another great cost effective (cheap) product for nutsedge!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy 👍🏾


----------



## Bmossin

:thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Just liked the way the lawn looked this evening...


----------



## ctrav

Ortho spray for nutsedge is working already 👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Ortho spray for nutsedge is working already 👍🏾


Awesome. Did you stop using the reel in the front?


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ortho spray for nutsedge is working already 👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Did you stop using the reel in the front?
Click to expand...

Yes for now...but I have a plan!


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front and back for today's baby shower...


----------



## Meximusprime

Awesome! You da man CTrav!


----------



## ctrav

Meximusprime said:


> Awesome! You da man CTrav!


That's a bit of a stretch but I appreciate it 🤣👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! You da man CTrav!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit of a stretch but I appreciate it 🤣👍🏾
Click to expand...

You went and scared the Bermuda with initials! I say that qualifies you for "Da Man" award!! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meximusprime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! You da man CTrav!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit of a stretch but I appreciate it 🤣👍🏾
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went and scared the Bermuda with initials! I say that qualifies you for "Da Man" award!! Lmao
Click to expand...

Y'all too funny...it's just grass...they loved it cause they know how I am about my grass, it will grow back 🤣🤣!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit of a stretch but I appreciate it 🤣👍🏾
> 
> 
> 
> You went and scared the Bermuda with initials! I say that qualifies you for "Da Man" award!! Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all too funny...it's just grass...they loved it cause they know how I am about my grass, it will grow back 🤣🤣!
Click to expand...

Lmao!!! We know it will grow back! It's the pain of waiting on it to happen!


----------



## david_

New to the forum - jumped around a bit in your journal but two things come to mind - 
1. Property looks great!
2. Don't forget fall pre-emergent.


----------



## Two9tene

david_ said:


> New to the forum - jumped around a bit in your journal but two things come to mind -
> 1. Property looks great!
> 2. Don't forget fall pre-emergent.


Dang no mention of the sweet looking grass! Welcome to TLF!! Lol


----------



## ctrav

david_ said:


> New to the forum - jumped around a bit in your journal but two things come to mind -
> 1. Property looks great!
> 2. Don't forget fall pre-emergent.


Appreciate that David...fall pre-emergent will be done in just a few more days...good looking out 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Just finished a cut on the front and back. Washed down the patio and deck for the second time since the big party... It would have to be blazing hot today 😩


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ctrav

Lawn looks great!

I have been rotary cutting mine the last month...just because I'm tired....lol.

Any particular reason you are rotary cutting front...???...or are you just trying different cuts?


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Lawn looks great!
> 
> I have been rotary cutting mine the last month...just because I'm tired....lol.
> 
> Any particular reason you are rotary cutting front...???...or are you just trying different cuts?


For me it came down to cut quality and frequency of having to cut. I should probably consider using PGR next season after I do a complete sand leveling job and pick up a 7 blade reel. I'm really excited to see where things go next year!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Lawn looks great!
> 
> I have been rotary cutting mine the last month...just because I'm tired....lol.
> 
> Any particular reason you are rotary cutting front...???...or are you just trying different cuts?
> 
> 
> 
> For me it came down to cut quality and frequency of having to cut. I should probably consider using PGR next season after I do a complete sand leveling job and pick up a 7 blade reel. I'm really excited to see where things go next year!
Click to expand...

Gotcha....when you say cut quality...are you referring to the "Reel" mower quality was not a big enough difference in the rotary cut to justify the frequency of cut?

Just wondering...because that's kind of been my experience as well.

Don't get me wrong cutting below 1 inch with a reel mower is the best look for Bermuda in my opinion.

But in my experience if you get your lawn really level and smooth you can have a comparable cut with a rotary mower at 1 to 1.25 inches for half the time and energy.

Just curious if this has been your experience?


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Lawn looks great!
> 
> I have been rotary cutting mine the last month...just because I'm tired....lol.
> 
> Any particular reason you are rotary cutting front...???...or are you just trying different cuts?
> 
> 
> 
> For me it came down to cut quality and frequency of having to cut. I should probably consider using PGR next season after I do a complete sand leveling job and pick up a 7 blade reel. I'm really excited to see where things go next year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha....when you say cut quality...are you referring to the "Reel" mower quality was not a big enough difference in the rotary cut to justify the frequency of cut?
> 
> Just wondering...because that's kind of been my experience as well.
> 
> Don't get me wrong cutting below 1 inch with a reel mower is the best look for Bermuda in my opinion.
> 
> But in my experience if you get your lawn really level and smooth you can have a comparable cut with a rotary mower at 1 to 1.25 inches for half the time and energy.
> 
> Just curious if this has been your experience?
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with anything you have stated and once I do a full lawn sand leveling on the front next spring I will be able to test the cut quality issue better between reel vs rotary.

My issue was that the lawn looked it's absolute best when cut with a reel at 1/2" or somewhere close to that. Cutting that low required me to cut every other day which proved to be difficult with the family. When I raised the HOC to 3/4" and higher I didn't like the look of the cut as much so I decided that perhaps a 7 blade reel would make the higher cut much nicer. The plan is to buy the new 7 blade reel and a couple of other parts this winter. Although many have stated that PGR works wonders so maybe I should give it a shot before investing in new parts???

As for effort I personally do not find it more difficult to use the reel mower over the rotary. In fact I like using the reel best!

Hope this makes sense 👍🏾


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it came down to cut quality and frequency of having to cut. I should probably consider using PGR next season after I do a complete sand leveling job and pick up a 7 blade reel. I'm really excited to see where things go next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha....when you say cut quality...are you referring to the "Reel" mower quality was not a big enough difference in the rotary cut to justify the frequency of cut?
> 
> Just wondering...because that's kind of been my experience as well.
> 
> Don't get me wrong cutting below 1 inch with a reel mower is the best look for Bermuda in my opinion.
> 
> But in my experience if you get your lawn really level and smooth you can have a comparable cut with a rotary mower at 1 to 1.25 inches for half the time and energy.
> 
> Just curious if this has been your experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't disagree with anything you have stated and once I do a full lawn sand leveling on the front next spring I will be able to test the cut quality issue better between reel vs rotary.
> 
> My issue was that the lawn looked it's absolute best when cut with a reel at 1/2" or somewhere close to that. Cutting that low required me to cut every other day which proved to be difficult with the family. When I raised the HOC to 3/4" and higher I didn't like the look of the cut as much so I decided that perhaps a 7 blade reel would make the higher cut much nicer. The plan is to buy the new 7 blade reel and a couple of other parts this winter. Although many have stated that PGR works wonders so maybe I should give it a shot before investing in new parts???
> 
> As for effort I personally do not find it more difficult to use the reel mower over the rotary. In fact I like using the reel best!
> 
> Hope this makes sense 👍🏾
Click to expand...

It does make a lot of sense...and I should clarify my statement on the rotary being easier.

I'm cheating because when I say rotary I should be saying riding mower " Zero turn"...lol.

But yeah If I'm going to be push mowing then the Reel is the way to go.

I am in the same boat you are in with the PGR.

I am sure it will look better...but I just have to invest in a sprayer and chemicals.

And I have been hesitant to do that.

Either way you go...your lawn and home is beautiful!!!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it came down to cut quality and frequency of having to cut. I should probably consider using PGR next season after I do a complete sand leveling job and pick up a 7 blade reel. I'm really excited to see where things go next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha....when you say cut quality...are you referring to the "Reel" mower quality was not a big enough difference in the rotary cut to justify the frequency of cut?
> 
> Just wondering...because that's kind of been my experience as well.
> 
> Don't get me wrong cutting below 1 inch with a reel mower is the best look for Bermuda in my opinion.
> 
> But in my experience if you get your lawn really level and smooth you can have a comparable cut with a rotary mower at 1 to 1.25 inches for half the time and energy.
> 
> Just curious if this has been your experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't disagree with anything you have stated and once I do a full lawn sand leveling on the front next spring I will be able to test the cut quality issue better between reel vs rotary.
> 
> My issue was that the lawn looked it's absolute best when cut with a reel at 1/2" or somewhere close to that. Cutting that low required me to cut every other day which proved to be difficult with the family. When I raised the HOC to 3/4" and higher I didn't like the look of the cut as much so I decided that perhaps a 7 blade reel would make the higher cut much nicer. The plan is to buy the new 7 blade reel and a couple of other parts this winter. Although many have stated that PGR works wonders so maybe I should give it a shot before investing in new parts???
> 
> As for effort I personally do not find it more difficult to use the reel mower over the rotary. In fact I like using the reel best!
> 
> Hope this makes sense 👍🏾
Click to expand...

PGR is the way to go Cliff. Rotary can't hold a candle to Reel Results! Lmao


----------



## Redtwin

Two9tene said:


> PGR is the way to go Cliff. Rotary can't hold a candle to Reel Results! Lmao


Agreed 100%! Using PGR is as much, if not more, of a game changer as going from rotary to reel. Especially if you want to mow low and are unable to mow every other day.


----------



## ctrav

Relaxing with an ice cold beer after a very long day in the yard. I got in 9.5 miles cutting the front and back! I cut I trimmed I cut again and bagged...


----------



## ctrav

Redtwin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> PGR is the way to go Cliff. Rotary can't hold a candle to Reel Results! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%! Using PGR is as much, if not more, of a game changer as going from rotary to reel. Especially if you want to mow low and are unable to mow every other day.
Click to expand...

Y'all keep telling me this and I'm sure I will get on the bandwagon sooner than later 👍🏾


----------



## Redtwin

ctrav said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> PGR is the way to go Cliff. Rotary can't hold a candle to Reel Results! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%! Using PGR is as much, if not more, of a game changer as going from rotary to reel. Especially if you want to mow low and are unable to mow every other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y'all keep telling me this and I'm sure I will get on the bandwagon sooner than later 👍🏾
Click to expand...

Your yard still looks FANTASTIC for rotary and no PGR. It's going to be on point once you do.


----------



## Bmossin

What a workout!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Lawn looks great!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> Lawn looks great!


Thank you...


----------



## jabopy

I'm loving the 9.5 mile work out trav!! :thumbup: I'd much rather that than go to the gym. The chap across from me would rather walk round the local lake (3.5 miles round) than work in his garden.


----------



## ctrav

jabopy said:


> I'm loving the 9.5 mile work out trav!! :thumbup: I'd much rather that than go to the gym. The chap across from me would rather walk round the local lake (3.5 miles round) than work in his garden.


It can be tough in the Texas heat it I love it when done...👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Got in a late cut on the front and back. Started about 4pm and finished about 7:35pm...


----------



## mowww

Looking good, @ctrav!


----------



## ctrav

mowww said:


> Looking good, @ctrav!


Thanks so much...


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Got in a late cut on the front and back. Started about 4pm and finished about 7:35pm...


Noice!!!!👍🏼


----------



## ctrav

Made my last HOC adjustment on the front to 1.5". Brought the beast out with a sharp blade which did scalp/crop circle a couple of spots. I will now make a clean up pass at 2" with the bag on and then drop the 0-0-7 pre-emergent!


----------



## Bmossin

looking great like usual!


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> looking great like usual!


Thanks buddy...you get your pre-emergent down?


----------



## Bmossin

ctrav said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking great like usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy...you get your pre-emergent down?
Click to expand...

Shooting for this weekend on the back yard...probably seeding the rye out front Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ctrav

Finished throwing down pre-emrgent on the back, put down my last bag of 0-0-50 on the front and hit the thin areas around my trees out front with baby shampoo.

Front and back lawn HOC's set at 1.5' and 2" for the fall and winter...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Lawn is looking good!


----------



## ctrav

ENC_Lawn said:


> Lawn is looking good!


Much appreciated 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Nice easy cut on the front at 1.5" using the Toro Commercial 21"! Very good cut quality...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a cut on the front and back along with a trim and edge...


----------



## ctrav

Think this may be my next to last mow on the front....


----------



## Two9tene

I'm not the official arbitrator for TLF, but I believe the shot with the official TLF-GB isn't official unless the lawn is "reel" mowed!lol🤪 Nonetheless! The lawn is looking in primo shape for next season brother!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> I'm not the official arbitrator for TLF, but I believe the shot with the official TLF-GB isn't official unless the lawn is "reel" mowed!lol🤪 Nonetheless! The lawn is looking in primo shape for next season brother!


I was not aware of this :shock: Oh well I will be in full compliance with the reel mower next season. With that all being said I was admiring the cut quality of the rotary...


----------



## ctrav

Got in a leisurely cut on the backyard. Next cut will be my final lowering of the season which will take me down to 1.5". The plan is to start next season by cutting down to 1", spot sanding and then maintaining at 1.5".


----------



## g-man

@ctrav This is dormant?


----------



## ctrav

Pulled some plugs for soil testing. Will apply 2-4D on Friday if weather holds up...


----------



## ctrav

Cut the front and back lawn at 1 1/4", put down sulfur and pre-emergent. For some reason pics are not loading?


----------



## Ware

They are loading for me. I just re-uploaded your last photo here to test:


----------



## jabopy

ctrav :thumbup: Can't wait to see your reel mowing, how long before you start?


----------



## jakemauldin

Welcome back, you ready for the season?


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> Welcome back, you ready for the season?


Thanks and yes sir I am!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> They are loading for me. I just re-uploaded your last photo here to test:


Thanks Ware...Im still having issues but maybe due to using my MacBook?


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Thanks Ware...Im still having issues but maybe due to using my MacBook?


Tough to say - I haven't had issues with either of my Macs at home.


----------



## ctrav

Recent pics from last weeks cut. Put down my pre-emergent and sulfur after cutting! Bring on the warmer weather...


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ware...Im still having issues but maybe due to using my MacBook?
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to say - I haven't had issues with either of my Macs at home.
Click to expand...

I just posted using iPhone and all went well! There is always a work around 😎


----------



## ctrav

Well the winter is over (for the most part) and it's great to be back on TLF! There have been some life changes that forced my hand on some things and started some new hobbies.

First up lawn related:
I sold my Toro GM1000! Now why would I do such a silly thing that I enjoyed so much? My son blessed us with another granddaughter last June. Now with the parents work schedule drastic changes guess who gets to babysit?? Yep...this guy! So bottom line I don't have the time commitment needed to cut 3 days a week so I decided to move on. The way I see it I have a few years to really get the front and parts of the back lawn leveled 👍🏾

Non Lawn related:
Finally got myself some proper knives for the kitchen. Bought some Japanese Miyabi knives that I really enjoy using. Since I do 90% of the cooking it was a treat to myself. Had to get them one at a time as I waited for sales or coupons but now I have all the ones I wanted! I'm using my old beat up hodgepodge assortment of knives to learn how to sharpen on a wet stone...



I also started cooking with cast iron and have a nice collection going. Once you get the hang of it cast iron cooking makes a big difference in my opinion!

Lastly, I started exploring Bourbon. I was mostly a scotch guy but there are some really tasty bourbons to enjoy!



Bottom line is I look forward to reconnecting with friends I have made and establishing new ones!


----------



## Rooster

First of all , congrats on the grandbaby!

Second, those are awesome knives! I need to expand my set of good knives but it's not a high priority right now.

Third, if you're expanding your whisky horizons, I suggest giving Knob Creek Rye a taste if you can find it. I'm mostly a bourbon drinker but I have come to really enjoy a good rye as well.


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> ...Non Lawn related:
> Finally got myself some proper knives for the kitchen. Bought some Japanese Miyabi knives that I really enjoy using. Since I do 90% of the cooking it was a treat to myself. Had to get them one at a time as I waited for sales or coupons but now I have all the ones I wanted! I'm using my old beat up hodgepodge assortment of knives to learn how to sharpen on a wet stone...
> 
> 
> 
> I also started cooking with cast iron and have a nice collection going. Once you get the hang of it cast iron cooking makes a big difference in my opinion!


Nice! Be sure and post up in the Kitchen Knives of TLF thread and the What type of pans do you cook with? thread. :thumbup:

But don't go to the Soue Vide thread unless you want to spend more money. :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

@ctrav mah brotha!!! How's it going? You ready for this wonderful season? I presume your gonna take sub-1" this year with the PGR? I'm super pumped for this season to get under way!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> @ctrav mah brotha!!! How's it going? You ready for this wonderful season? I presume your gonna take sub-1" this year with the PGR? I'm super pumped for this season to get under way!


What up buddy? Yes Im ready for the season but no sub 1'. Life changes required me to sell my Toro GM! I will focus on getting the lawn leveled and see what happens down the road...


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav mah brotha!!! How's it going? You ready for this wonderful season? I presume your gonna take sub-1" this year with the PGR? I'm super pumped for this season to get under way!
> 
> 
> 
> What up buddy? Yes Im ready for the season but no sub 1'. Life changes required me to sell my Toro GM! I will focus on getting the lawn leveled and see what happens down the road...
Click to expand...

Well everything happens for a reason right! Congratulations on the new grandchild!! Can't wait to see your lawn this year, regardless of how low it may be. Always fascinated by the work you put it! It's a whole lotta lawn! 😂🤙🏼


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav mah brotha!!! How's it going? You ready for this wonderful season? I presume your gonna take sub-1" this year with the PGR? I'm super pumped for this season to get under way!
> 
> 
> 
> What up buddy? Yes Im ready for the season but no sub 1'. Life changes required me to sell my Toro GM! I will focus on getting the lawn leveled and see what happens down the road...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everything happens for a reason right! Congratulations on the new grandchild!! Can't wait to see your lawn this year, regardless of how low it may be. Always fascinated by the work you put it! It's a whole lotta lawn! 😂🤙🏼
Click to expand...

Much appreciated...


----------



## ctrav

Finally had a chance to cut the front lawn. We had rain for 15 straight days which sucked! I still can't cut the entire back yet but soon. Grass is turning green and mowing season is here so that's a plus!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Finally had a chance to cut the front lawn. We had rain for 15 straight days which sucked! I still can't cut the entire back yet but soon. Grass is turning green and mowing season is here so that's a plus!


Heck yeah! Welcome to the 2020 season! And their off!!!


----------



## Cdub5_

Hey @ctrav long time no see!
Your yard has always been one of my favorites on the site and I got to thinking I haven't seen you update anything lately.
Hope all is well!


----------



## jabopy

Yeah I was hoping trav had got going aswell. Come on Cliff, hope everything is ok with you and yours.&#128076;


----------



## Redtwin

I think he is doing well but busy with grandkids. He mentioned early in the season that he may have much less time for the yard this year.


----------

